# Domhani Bairdéir 02



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2006)

*Domhani Bairdéir 02*

The Adventure in the Mines starts here!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Gavril*

Eager to see the mines which have brought them so far, Gavril starts forward, crossbow at the ready. "Might was well see what all the fuss is about."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

As the party approaches the upper level of the stepped mining area (see map in Post #1) they are greeted by three separate shafts, each with a winch, a 2" thick hempen rope, and a wicker basket.  The shafts are about 16 feet in diameter and descend straight down into the ground.  The walls are braced by wooden planks, and are rough hewn flint.  The party cannot see to the bottom of any of the shafts - it's dark down there!


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 24, 2006)

*Skath*

"Look a little like snake holes eh boys?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 24, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar will inspect the ropes, winches, and baskets to see which one (if any) would be the safest to use.
Béar rolls 3d6=9 

Béar will then attach his silk rope and grappling hook to the top of which ever hole the party will use.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

There is no appreciable difference in condition between the three wench supports and mechanisms.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 25, 2006)

*Béar*

"If nobody objects, I'll go first."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"I certainly don't object - your battle prowess has been well proven.  However, it might be wise to ask the little one to sneak down and see what he can see (if he's willing, that is).  He could probably get down and up without being noticed by anything down there, and it would be good to know what we're getting into.

Also, which shaft shall we look into first?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Gavril*

Somewhat crudely Gavril notes, "It doesn't matter which hole you choose, but what you do once you are in it. Let's start with that one,"  he adds pointing to #2. "Will you serve as scout?" He asks the little fey.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2006)

*Skáth*

OCC - how much light is penetrating down the hole?

" I don't mind but I wont be able to see much past the light shaft and taking a light source would defeat the sneakiness."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

It's difficult to say how much light penetrates into the shafts, as it is much lighter where you are than where you are looking.  However, it's likely that once you are actually down into the shaft it's possible you will be able to see.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos waits with the others, considering what has been said, and looks at three holes thinking of any situations that may arise.

OOC: Sorry guys, I totally forgot about the new thread thing and so, haven't gotten any emails saying that there are new posts!      Ok Mike, I feel slow again, but I can't figure out how to subscribe to this dang page! I went to my account but got nowhere!
A little help please.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Never mind! I got it, man that was easy! Always complicating things!!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Cerallos waits with the others, considering what has been said, and looks at three holes thinking of any situations that may arise.
> 
> OOC: Sorry guys, I totally forgot about the new thread thing and so, haven't gotten any emails saying that there are new posts!      Ok Mike, I feel slow again, but I can't figure out how to subscribe to this dang page! I went to my account but got nowhere!
> A little help please.




OOC: Try near the top right of this page. Look for 'Thread Tools'.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 28, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth flutters as silently as a bat down the hole Gavril is inspecting.  He will continue down until the hole ends, something stops him, catches his eye or it curves to a horizontal run.  He will be looking  and listening as intently as he can.

OCC - Mike, please let me know if I see anything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Sorry, Mike!  I read your post Thursday, then forgot about it by the time I was finished at work (about 7 that night).

IC:

Skáth's dark skin and the eerily fluttering shadow surrounding him disappear quickly down the shaft.  He descends about 25 feet to where the shaft widens from 16' to about 20'.  The ceiling slopes down from the center - just under the shaft it's about 6 1/2', by the time it reaches the edge it's a hair over 3' high.  Think of an inverted funnel.  The walls are flint.  There is some debris scattered about the floor - both mining debris and other.  There is a musty smell down here.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2006)

*Skath*

So there are no hallways or doors or ways out, just a "room"?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

That is correct.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 29, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will fly back up the shaft, not spending any extra energy on being quiet and report his findings.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I don't know much about mining, but that sounds odd. Are you up for trying another hole for comparison?"


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 30, 2006)

*Skath*

"I thought so too, sure why not." 

Skath will rest, cool off, by the way what time of year is it and what are the weather conditions like?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2006)

OOC:

It's early spring, pleasantly warm - average daily highs in the mid 90's, and the humid air is really good for the skin!


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2006)

*Skath*

In that case, Skath will rest before entering another tunnel, to get his temp back down and make sure he is at full end.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:  It doesn't take long - everyone's pretty much used to the heat, and END comes back quickly when resting


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: There should be plenty of room on Gavril's shoulder for Skath to enjoy the shade of Gavril's hat.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Let's take the blue pill and see how deep the rabbit hole goes..."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 2, 2006)

*Skath*

Let's try hole #1, NE most


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

This shaft is identical to the last in most all particulars.  The glaring difference that Skáth notices is that there's a section around the north rim of the 'bell,' the widening at the bottom of the shaft, where the flint has been knocked away and there's a smooth wall of steel behind it.  There is a door through this wall, partially opened.  No light comes through the door.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

*Gavril*

Waiting for Skáth to return, Gavril mops his brow. "I wonder if it is cooler down there?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 3, 2006)

*Béar*

"It should be much cooler.  It would be nice to get out of the heat for a while."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 3, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will not explore the door, return to the others and express his desire to explore the last hole before they all go into the one with the door.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 3, 2006)

*Béar*

"A sound plan indeed, Master Fae.  The answers to our questions could be at the bottom of the last hole.  It would be a shame to miss them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

After a short rest, the diminutive darkman floats gently down the third mine shaft.  He finds the hole in the ground to be very like the first he explored - some refuse and big scat, but no steel wall and no doorway.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Thank you for your brave scouting Skáth," says Gavril with a little bow. "Looks like shaft number one for us gentlemen. How do we proceed?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"It looks like a fairly easy climb down any of these shafts - between the very rough walls and the bracing timbers there are plenty of hand and foot holds.  The biggest danger will likely be cutting ourselves on the flint.  I'm wondering why anyone would think there is gold to mine here - the rock is all wrong for it!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Yeah, something about this place doesn't ring true does it? I think there is a bigger mystery than just the missing miners here." He looks about. "Diddious, I think you better sit this one out. Take the extra crossbow and find a shady spot to conceal yourself and keep an eye on the mounts and gear. We'll be back soon I hope." He takes the bolt from his own crossbow and makes sure his weapons are secure. "No sense baking ourselves in this heat any longer." With that he goes over the side, climbing painfully down with gritted teeth.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2006)

*Gavril*

As he climbs and the darkness begins to grow, Gavril curses under his breath and then shouts, "DIDDIOUS!, Get the lantern, fill it and pass it along please."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 4, 2006)

*Béar*

OOC:  Keep in mind, Béar attached his rope and grappling hook to the top of the hole for extra help.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will be the last down, unhooking whatever needs to be, in order to hide our tracks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Anyone wishing to climb down needs to make a DEX check (3d6, compared to your DEX Roll stat to the right of your DEX score).  This is an easy climb, using the winch/rope will make it even easier


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Dex check (3d6=14) 

Gavril makes use of the rope, but it is a difficult climb because of his bad leg.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 5, 2006)

*Béar*

Dex check:  3d6=12


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Gavril takes Athelstan's extended hand and leans out over the shaft, grasping the rope.  He makes his way down with a few slips and slides - the contortions necessary to move between some of the supports are difficult for him due to the stiffness in his knee.  Béar makes his way down after, moving nimbly in spite of his bulk.  Deasaigh and Athelstan do well, moving agilely from brace to brace.  Cerallos and Skáth remain at the top, for now.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril gets his lantern going and waits for the others.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 6, 2006)

To:  Cerallos and Skáth 

"Everything seems fine down here.  Are you guys coming down?"


----------



## draven14 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos falls into the next available order.
Securing his weapons he prepares for the repelling.
3d6-> [5,5,1] = (11)


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2006)

*Skáth*

Once all are down, Skath will release the hoks and fly down to join the party


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2006)

*Skáth*

Once all are down, Skath will release the hooks and fly down to join the party


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OK - everyone's down, and although it's not standing room only, it surely does feel crowded down here.  As previously noted, the flint is chipped away from a small section of the northern part of the 'bell,' exposing a wall made of some sort of metal with a door.  The door is cracked about an inch - no light comes through from the other side.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Well, we came down to find out what's going on, let's see what's beyond," He steps up and tries to open the door wider, and illuminate beyond with the lantern, which smells pleasantly of rosemary. Doubtless, a welcome thing in this space packed with sweaty bodies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Gavril moves to the door, inserting the fingers of one hand through the crack . . .

As the door swings open , a breath of bitterly cold, wet air skirls through into the bottom of the shaft.  The rosemary scented flame of the lantern illuminates a long, straight hall leading off to the north.  The hallway is 10 feet wide, and the ceilings are a little shy of 10 feet high.  The hallway extends beyond the circle of light spread by the lantern.  Every surface north of the door glistens, as though covered with a film of something slightly damp.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos lowers his hood and draws his quarterstaff and awaits his turn to fall in line to proceed through the door.

"Nice thinking about the undoing the ropes Master Skath,"  Cerallos whispers.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"This looks nothing like a gold digging site to me. I've got a bad feeling about this."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2006)

*Skath*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> Cerallos lowers his hood and draws his quarterstaff and awaits his turn to fall in line to proceed through the door.
> 
> "Nice thinking about the undoing the ropes Master Skath,"  Cerallos whispers.




"I don't know that it will help with Diddious still there, if anyone happens on him they will know there are others somewhere as the animals seem to suggest more than one, but nonetheless they will have to explore all the holes as we did.  To be honest, I am a little concerned with him up there by himself.  I hope the snake we killed was the only one."
As Skath speaks to Cerallos, we will take a seat on his shoulder.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I have to agree, but I did not think the old fellow could make the climb down." Gesturing ahead he adds, "besides I think whatever trouble is in the area will be through yon portal."


----------



## draven14 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"No, I don't think there's any question that it was best for him to stay there."  Cerallos barely turns his head to Skath on his shoulder, "I just can't get over this feeling of this tunnel, very strange." Continuing, "But then all of the events we've seen have been strange."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 8, 2006)

Béar continues, on his guard, down the tunnel with the rest of the group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Sorry, I didn't realize anyone had actually stepped into the tunnel.  I'll need a marching order - you can fit two abreast if you so desire.  Assuming Béar is first in . . .

IC:

The large, brutish looking warrior leads the way into the tunnel, his bulk eclipsing the light from the lantern as he passes in front.  As soon as he sets feet past the door, he begins to have trouble keeping them under him.  He realizes, somewhat belatedly, that everything shimmers in the lantern light because it is all covered with a sheet of ice - floor, walls, and ceiling.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 8, 2006)

*Béar*

Béar will relay what he knows to the rest of the party.  
"Very interesting."


----------



## draven14 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: So Mike is it notably colder past the door or is the ice just a mystical kind of thing, like Athelstan's ice bombs?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

It's definitely colder past the door - far colder than any of the party has ever experienced, unless they've traveled _very_ far up into the mountains.  Temperature in here hovers just below freezing.  It's also very humid and damp.

OOC: 

Remember, the island the group lives on, which constitutes the entire world as they know it, is very warm - lows in the mid-fifties in the winter, highs well into the hundreds in the summer.  All the mountains but one are timbered right up to their peaks due to the temperature and the rainfall (anywhere else many of them would be high enough to extend above the timberline.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Cerallos*

A chill goes over Cerallos both from the cold and the unnatural way that this passage is iced over. 
"What in heavens have we stumbled upon on down here?   Master Skath, would you like to use my hood for a blanket my friend? This is unbelievable."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Guess it just goes to show, 'be careful what you wish for'. We all wanted to get out of the heat, we'll it ain't hot in there. To think I was worried about getting overheated in my armor." He untucks his duelists' gloves from his belt and slips them on, though the light kidskin offers little warmth. "No use standing around here until our feet freeze to the floor. Lets see what's down here. At least it is too cold for snakes in there." He considers a moment, "if we start to suffer from the cold I'll have Diddious break out my wardrobe. We should be able to find some extra layers for most everyone, but Skate, of course. Perhaps we can make a warm cloak from a face towel?" Pulling a flask and taking a healty swig he holds it out to the others, "a little brandy to warm your insides gentlemen?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2006)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Guess it just goes to show, 'be careful what you wish for'. We all wanted to get out of the heat, we'll it ain't hot in there. To think I was worried about getting overheated in my armor." He untucks his duelists' gloves from his belt and slips them on, though the light kidskin offers little warmth. "No use standing around here until our feet freeze to the floor. Lets see what's down here. At least it is too cold for snakes in there." He considers a moment, "if we start to suffer from the cold I'll have Diddious break out my wardrobe. We should be able to find some extra layers for most everyone, but Skate, of course. Perhaps we can make a warm cloak from a face towel?" Pulling a flask and taking a healty swig he holds it out to the others, "a little brandy to warm your insides gentlemen?"




"A face towel?"  Skath will buzz up to Gavril's hat, pluck the feather and use it as a sled and begin sliding down the floor.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 11, 2006)

*Béar*

Taking a generous swig from the brandy flask, Béar spots Skath acting-a-fool with a big feather.

"Ha Ha!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2006)

*Gavril*

Laughing at the little fey's antics, Gavril snorts, "A most expedious means of transport."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 13, 2006)

*Béar*

OOC:  I'm assuming that Skath's antics do not get us all killed.  If so, Béar will wait for him to get the tom-foolery out of his system.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The intrepid party makes it's way down the long, rimey corridor.  Footing is treacherous enough to give several of the group serious worries about fighting or doing anything tricksey.  The diminutive _faeborn_ is having a blast, riding on the feather and using his mysterious, shadowy 'wings' for propulsion.  However, he soon realizes that he'll far outstrip his peers (due to their slow, careful progress) if he's not wary.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The passage is 13 feet wide and about 6 1/2 feet high, with rough walls and ceiling.  As the party makes their way down, it is eventually revealed that this hall extends about 60 feet before ending in 6 shallow flint steps.  The steps descend about 5 feet into a large chamber - from the party's position at the end of the hallway the lantern light only reveals that the space opens up, and the space in a small radius past the stairs.

The sound of dripping water echoes through the chamber, though the temperature has definitely dropped even more - now well below freezing.  White tendrils of condensation drift and twirl between stalagmites and stair-stepped risers of dark stone.

OOC: I'll try to get a map up this afternoon or this evening so you can get a better mental picture.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Is the entire surface of the chamber iced over too? And where is the water dripping from? Any light source or anything from anywhere besides our lantern?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Everything you can see glistens like the corridor.  There are no light sources other than the lantern, so you can only see normally out to about 6 1/2 feet and there is no meaningful illumination beyond 20 feet.  The entire place has a very eerie, spooky feel.  This is exacerbated by the echoing sound of water dripping (no way to pinpoint a direction) and the gentle moan of air being drawn through the shaft and hallway behind you.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 15, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will stop his Toboggan run at the stairs and wait for the others.  His eyes widen when he sees the center of the earth really does look as some had described it to the queen.  

"These formations are amazing!"  He can't help but touch one as the party joins him and they make their way through the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

At this point, I have the party gathered at the top of the steps.  The map below shows the bottom of the shaft, the hallway, and the steps.  Scale is 1 Hex = 6 1/2 feet.  The dotted pencil line at the north of the map shows the approximate area the party can see into by lantern light (no meaningful detail can be made out beyond this point). Skáth could see farther with his ability to see in the dark, but he'd have to move to the edge of the light to do so.

Mike, you intend Skáth to move on into the room, correct?  Actions for everyone else?  Moving as a jumbled mass or in a particular order?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 15, 2006)

*Skath*

Mike,

Skath will wait for everyone else to catch up and will move into the room with the group.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I suppose we should take the icy stairs one at a time and with some care. Bear, if you would be so kind as to go first I shall hold the lantern for you here and then follow."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 15, 2006)

*into the deep*

Bear will carefully go down the stairs--Thanatos at the ready.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos waits his turn and has his staff at his side like a walking stick for support. He constantly looks around and behind the party even if not being able to see far. He still has a strange feeling of the place as does the rest of the party most likely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

As Béar is being wary of the ice on the steps, he's much less likely to fall and bust his @$$.

OOC: Roll a DEX check for me, please - you may add 3 to the target number.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 15, 2006)

*Béar*

Dex roll = 3d6=15


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: Whew, that was close!

IC:

Béar makes his way carefully down the stairs, almost falling a couple of times but making it succesfully the five feet or so down.  He realizes that in addition to the ice, the steps are worn on the leading edges, giving them a slight downward slope that adds to their treachery.  Thinking of the number of feet and years it would take to wear the flint steps in such a way instills a sense of awe in the normally stoic warrior.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 16, 2006)

*the deep*

"Hmm."

Béar relays the observation about the WORN STEPS to the crew.

"The steps are very awkward fellows.  Be careful"

_These must have been used by many people for a very long time--judging by the wear and tear.  I wonder how long._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

From the bottom of the steps, closer to the edge of the lamplight, Béar sees the shadowy forms of two columns rising from the floor up into the impenetrable shadows above the party.  They appear equidistant from the stairs to the right and left, just outside the arc of lamplight.  No details can be made out.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 16, 2006)

*even deeper*

Bear will stay put until the rest make their way down.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Noticing a couple of Bear's balance checks, "Nice recovery there Master Bear, I'm impressed. I suggest we be very careful on these, would be a shame to have a serious injury due to a frozen short set of stairs!"
Cerallos will wait for whoever's next or will go ahead and proceed down if no one else falls into order.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC: 

Anyone making their way down the stairs (other than Skáth) needs to make a balance check (target number is +3 since you are being careful, but you don't have to worry about that - I take care of it).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2006)

*Gavril*

Taking great care Gavril tries to make it down the stairs without a fall.

OOC: Balance Check (3d6=12)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Although there a few scary moments caused by his stiffened leg, Gavril makes it safely down the stairs.  As he moves down with the lantern, the expanding circle of light reveals two rows of ice columns marching off into the gloom of the room.  Clearly visible now in the center of each column is a man - some sort of warrior.  About five feet tall, with stunted bandy limbs corded thick with muscle, they have wild black hair and beards woven into long braids decorated with what appear to be human finger bones.  Their faces, chests, and shoulders are painted with blue woad in spiral designs.  Each wears a simple loincloth and carries a spear or axe with a blade made of flint.  Their only armor are shields - dried hide over wicker frames.

From what the characters can see, the room also appears studded with stalagmites.

It is plain that the dripping sounds come from these ice columns - they are clearly melting.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Cerallos*

When it's his turn, Cerallos will try to carefully get down the stairs using his staff as support.
3d6-> [5,3,1] = (9)

OOC: Mike just for future knowledge, are there any kind of bonuses when we use items to try and aid us? Like me using my staff for support? Didn't know and wondered if describing that action is only good for narrative purposes!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2006)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, just to clarify, the temp is still well below freezing in the room, correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC: Correct - the temperature is below freezing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Mike just for future knowledge, are there any kind of bonuses when we use items to try and aid us? Like me using my staff for support? Didn't know and wondered if describing that action is only good for narrative purposes!




OOC:

It is always beneficial to describe what use you are making of tools, props, etc. as well as to describe your actions as much as you can.  Sometimes this _will_ mean modifiers to the target number.  I normally won't spell out bonuses to target numbers - in some instances there may be 5 or 6 modifiers or more to those rolls.  I did so in this case to let you guys know that the modifiers are there and being taken into account.  Of course, such descriptions also make for more interesting reading!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Cerallos makes his way nimbly down the stairs as Athelstan and Deasaigh cover from the top with sling and bow.  The two of them make their way down the treacherous five foot descent without mishap, and the faeborn flutters down like some dark butterfly to light on Gavril's shoulder.  He carefully replaces the worse for wear peacock feather.

The circle of light still does not reveal the sides or ceiling of the room, only the two rows of barbarian inhabited columns stretching into the gloom and the occasional stalagmite.

Deasaigh unstrings his bow and whispers an arcane sounding word.  The seven foot bow stave shimmers, and he's holding his paired three foot fighting sticks.  Athelstan puts away his sling and fumbles in his beltpouch for something.  He pops a small packet into his mouth and begins chewing as he unlimbers his flail.  Glimpses of his face under his hood reveal that his pale green skin has become translucent, the fine webwork of blood vessels and the working muscles of his cheek somewhat visible under their epidermal sheath.

The ice continues to melt.

OOC:  

Hope you don't mind I posted for Skáth - trying to move things along a little.  Jeremy's out of town for the weekend, if necessary I'll post for him until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 18, 2006)

*Skath*

OCC - I was kind of waiting for everyone else to catch up.  

IC - Skath looks in awe of this place, it is like nothing he has ever seen, only hear described in the queens court.  Still, he can not wrap his brain around why, when it is so cold here, some of the ice is melting.  ...it must be some type of magic.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril steps forward holding the lantern high. "Just how many melting finger collectors are in this room?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 18, 2006)

*the deep*

Béar moves over to a column to examine a warior a little more closely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The dandy swordslinger treads carefully into the room, raising the lantern as he does so.  At the point where the entry to the room is just out of visibility beyond the circle of light, the party can see a total of twelve barbarian warriors encased in melting ice.  From this point in the room, no walls are visible, nor is the ceiling.

OOC: 

Characters may either reduce their movement by 4"/Turn - down to 2"/Hexes for everyone but Gavril (1" for him) - or make DEX checks each turn to avoid falling on the ice.

The 'S's' on the map indicate stalagmites that have become visible at some point in the party's slow progression.  Again, the dotted pencil line is the limit of visibility in the lantern light.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2006)

*Into the Depths*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Béar moves over to a column to examine a warior a little more closely.




The stocky little fellow appears to be remarkably well preserved by the ice.  Otherwise, there is little to be determined - at least until the ice melts . . .


----------



## draven14 (Nov 20, 2006)

*The Ice Chamber*

Cerallos carefully uses his staff as a walking stick for support and investigates as far as the light from the lantern will allow in all directions.

OOC: Mike he'll move with the reduced space or whatever you said about the hex spaces!    Also, you know I've got to ask because of the way I am...these 12 warrior fellas, they are sculptures or real dudes frozen in the ice?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

If they are sculptures, they are the most lifelike one's Cerallos has ever seen (of course, up in the mountains he's not had much exposure to the fine arts . . .)


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 20, 2006)

*Béar*

"I suggest that we make our way around the room to clear any nooks or crannies.  I don't want anything to flank us."


----------



## draven14 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Good idea, I guess that means we move as a pack to stay with the lantern. There isn't anything around that we could make torches with I don't suppose?"

_This place gets more and more strange. . ._


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2006)

*Gavril*

As they explore further, Gavril notes, "If something goes bad down here we aren't going to be able to get out without great care. A sudden need to get out quickly will not be pretty."


----------



## draven14 (Nov 20, 2006)

*The Ice Chamber*

"I was thinking the same Master Gavril, and if we lose that light, we would be in some kind of darkness! Master Bear, any ideas or thoughts?"

Cerallos stands for the moment with his quarterstaff serving as a third leg.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

After several minutes of painstaking exploration, the party has the room's complete layout firmly fixed in their minds.  Though the room itself is not much larger than the circle of illumination shed by the lantern, the fact that all four walls are never in view at the same time lends an ethereal, spooky quality to the place.  As explorations come to an end, a piece of ice falls off one of the columns and tinkles to the ground.  A fine web of cracks spreads from the point of impact and starts inching up the column, giving a hint of the fragility of the system.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 21, 2006)

*Béar*

"Thanatos is hungry and thirsty for more action in the Queen's name.  That snake was a mere appetizer; let's press on!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2006)

OOC: Left my map at work - you'll have to wait a bit for me to describe the exit from this room


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 22, 2006)

*Skath*

Can we see the ceiling?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The ceiling is not visible.  The only obvious exit from the room is a doorway to the north.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Lets be off before our feet freeze to the floor."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"And before those columns melt.  Those warriors look entirely too realistic for me . . . I don't really want to be in here when they're no longer encased in ice."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 22, 2006)

*Béar*

"I agree."

Béar cautiously heads for the next door.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 25, 2006)

*Skath*

"Me too."  Skath makes a beeline for the other side


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Yes, by all means lets put them between us and the door." He grins and joins the others.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Out of the ice chamber*

"Sounds like we're all agreed."  Cerallos falls into line on the way further on.


OOC: Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2006)

OOC: I'll get a description of the next area and a map up this afternoon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Unfortunately, as the party moves on into the underground complex, it becomes apparant that the icy sheen is not abating . . .

The group moves about 15 feet north into the hallway, and comes to a crossroads.  The lantern light extends down hallways to the north, east, and west, as well as back the way the party came from.

OOC:  I decided there wasn't enough new stuff to update the map - I'll get the next installment up after ya'll pick a direction.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 28, 2006)

*Béar*

3d6=9 to perception.

OOC:  Mike, is there ANY difference in the paths before us--an obviously more well used hallway, melted ice, dirt on the floor, noise from up ahead...?


----------



## draven14 (Nov 28, 2006)

*The icy crossroads*

OOC: How wide are these halls, wide enough for us to walk shoulder to shoulder?
_I don't like the thought of that something happening to that lantern..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The hallways are about 7 feet wide - two could crowd side by side, but one would have to fall back to allow the other to maneuver should it come to fighting.  Skáth could fight side by side (or above) another party member.

There is no perceptible difference between the four passages themselves; however, Béar hears a gentle murmuring sound to the north.  Once he gets the others to quiet a bit, everyone hears what seems to be a gutteral chanting sound.  It is somewhat difficult to pinpoint the direction due to the echoes, but it seems to be coming from the northern passage.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Nazis...I hate these guys*

In a low whisper, "I don't like that sound of that. Almost sounds like something is being worshiped, and that's probably not good down here."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

*Gavril*

"I say we go north...quietly."


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bear*

"I agree...Skath, would you be comfortable scouting down the hall?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 30, 2006)

*Skath*

"Sure".  Skath will do his best to become as silent as possible and take off down the hall.

OCC - If there are shadows to hide in, he will also do his best to do so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The diminutive _faeborn_ makes his way slowly forward, slipping into a small shadow and disappearing utterly from the view of his teammates.  

For Skáth only:

[sblock]As soon as he gets past the light from the lantern, Skáth's superior darkvision begins making out details of the area to the north.  He gets an impression of a high ceilinged room with rows of stone columns down each side.  His eyes are drawn to a pyramid made of irregularly shaped objects, at the top of which is an obsidian throne.  Certain he is well concealed, the tiny fellow continues to move forward as he looks.  He sees a humanoid figure on the throne, and just as he notices the glowing orange eyes the skeletal head turns in his direction.  Twin bolts of flame lance out from the eyes, barely missing Skáth as he frantically turns his forward motion into evasive action.[/sblock]

The tiny fellow has been gone for only moments when the rest of the party sees the room ahead light up briefly in orange.  A bolt of flame shoots past the party and down the hall, passing well over even the tallest party member's head.  A strange, acrid smell is left in the wake of the passing flame, along with a light image on closed eyelids.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 30, 2006)

*I hate fire!*

Cerallos ducks and checks over himself and the others to make sure nothing got singed.
"Woah! I doubt that was a coincidence after Master Skathe headed that way. Any quick ideas? I hope he's alright!"

_One thing about the fire swamp, it certainly keeps you on your toes._


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Gavril*

"It seems out little friend has found something to play with. Let's join the game." Gavril makes his way forward crouching low and crossbow held ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: Is Gavril taking the lantern with him as well?  The flash of light has faded, but it's going to be difficult to fire that crossbow one handed.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 1, 2006)

*this is gonna be awesome*

Béar also heads toward the fray.

 "I hope our little friend is still alive!"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2006)

*Skath*

Ribbons of fire from orange eyes are never a good thing.  Skath will immediately evade and use anything he can find as cover to put something between himself and the fire lancing skeletal head.

OCC - "I personally do not believe the RUS's are real" - Nice quote Jeremy!!


----------



## draven14 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Back to the front*

_I'm not saying I want to build a summer home here, but the icy walls are quite lovely._    (Thanks Mike! Love that movie)

Cerallos follows after the others walking in a slightly lowered stance in order to dodge another fire blast.

OOC: Just for reference who is carrying the lantern?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: I can't very well hit anything with a crossbow in the dark either, so I guess I'll carry the lantern and put it down when the shooting starts. 

Buttercup: We'll never survive. 
Westley: Nonsense, you're only saying that because no one ever has.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The rest of the group piles into the room as Skáth ducks behind a convenient pillar.  As they enter, the chanting becomes more audible to them - a low pitched droning that fills the room with unintelligible words, it almost seems to set the party's bones vibrating.  The light from the lantern is reflected off the walls and floor, illuminating the entire room with a ghostly glow.

Unlike previously inspected areas, the flint in this room has been carefully worked and sanded smooth.  The chamber is roughly 20' x 30', the ceiling (visible in the reflected light) about 25' up.  The pillars seem at a glance to be carved of a different material than the walls, floor, and ceiling.  They extend floor to ceiling, have a greenish tint, and their entire surface is covered with holes.  The pyramid at the other end of the room appears to made of humanoid skulls, with a stairway made of some sort of long snouted, fanged animal skull running up the front center.  It is about 10 feet high.  This room is warm enough that there is no ice on any surface.

At the top of the pyramid, seated on an obsidian throne, is a skeleton.  It appears to be slightly larger in stature than the frozen warriors previously encountered, but still well below average height.  The group just has time to see the head turning toward the doorway and the eyes glowing orange before another set of flames spear out in their direction.  The bolts lick around Béar's clothing but do no damage.  The figure remains seated on the throne.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 5, 2006)

*Skath*

Mike, what kind of cover is there between where Skath is currently and the fire producing skeleton?  Also, once the rest of the group makes it in and Gavril's lantern illuminates the room, are the other exits?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

Since the light is good, Gavril sets the lantern down and retreats behind a convienent pillar with his crossbow.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Cerallos and the Temple of Doom*

OOC: I'm a bit confused on the layout of this room. So it's an empty room except for the pillars and this pyramid of skulls with a fire shooting skeleton seated at the top of it, is that right?  I'm not going to post an action yet until I have a good grasp on this, sorry Mike, just want to make sure so I don't post an action that gets me third degree burns!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2006)

OOC:

That's fine - I didn't get a chance to get the map up.  There are two rows of three pillars each running up each side of the room.  They and the pyramid are the only objects in the room the party has time to take in during the attack (the major points of the room - other details that may need investigating may become apparant when you guys have more luxury to look around).

You cannot see any other exits from your position in the room.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Does the chanting seem to be coming from the holes in the columns? Gavril would go so far as to cover a few with a lose portion of his heavy winter cloak to confirm this.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Thanks Mike!
Cerallos quickly ducks and rolls to find cover behind a column. Once safe he will look around to see if the others have made to a temporary safety then look all around taking in details of the room. He also tries to pinpoint where the chanting is coming from.

3d6-> [3,4,3] = (10) for any observations from his vantage point.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The chanting seems to be coming from all around, and it definitely forms words.  Gavril is unable to conduct his experiment unless he wants to do so while under attack and without defending himself as the skeleton continues to focus its eerie sight on party members and attempts to burn them alive.

Unfortunately, the columns are not wide enough to provide more than partial cover for anyone but the _faeborn_ (and he's worried about the durability of the soapstone), and the party finds itself under attack before they can really look for details in the room.

Beginning combat in Phase 03: Skáth will act, then the skeleton, then Athelstan; the rest of the party will follow in order of SPD/DEX.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 6, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will call to the other party members, unless of course they are right next to me.  

"Let's see how often this thing can fire.  If he has a delay, maybe some can draw his fire while I move to another location, say on top of his head."  I assume the skeleton's motion has all been sideways and not up or down?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Thus far that is correct; however, there's not been a need for it to move up and down yet


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

Is Skáth holding his action until the others respond, or will he go ahead and act?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 6, 2006)

*Skath*

holding


----------



## draven14 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Cerallos*

After realizing that these comumns won't provide full cover, Cerallos draws back to the left corner to where he can use the 3 columns in between him and the skeleton for cover. That should provide an angle that skeletor can't reach him. Then he'll try to look around and take in the rest of the party's locations and see if skeletor fires with a delay. He'll also look for any exits or other details.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Be careful, don't get yourself roasted." Gavril, thinking along the same lines as Cerallos rolls to the right corner to get the maximum cover from all three pillars.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

As Cerallos moves, the skeletal head swivels swiftly in his direction and twin beams of flame lance out, scoring the douty warrior's shoulder (1 BODY, 3 STUN).  The wound cauterizes instantly, preventing bleeding.

With a yell of fury, Athelstan steps out from behind his column, sling whirling.  He lets fly with a sling bullet, and it impacts solidly against the skeleton's head but appears to do no damage.

Phase 4: Skáth, Cerallos, Deasaigh, Béar, and Gavril in that order.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 6, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skath will again hold his action and see how quickly this statue can move his head to re-fire and also look for any noticeable movment of the head vertically.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril snaps off a shot with his crossbow. 

OOC: crossbow (3d6=16)


----------



## draven14 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: So flames can get through even that sharp of an angle of the columns?   
Cerallos, as I pictured, didn't have to cross the room, just merely scoot back from one of the first 3 columns to the left back corner.

Keeping a sharp eye on Skeletor the Magician, Cerallos braces in the corner and manages any damage.  _I ain't got time to bleed..._

 Cerallos yells out, "Master Athelstan, wonder if Flaming Bones would like a ice potion bombed in his lap? You think you could manage that?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: If you can see him, he can see you . . .  does that mean Cerallos isn't going to attack?

"I'm out of potions - I'll need some time and at least a basic lab to make more!"

Gavril, perhaps rattled by the incessant chanting, just misses the creature on its throne.

For Skáth Only:

[sblock]Skáth's discerning eye quickly sees that while for some reason the skeleton hasn't moved from its throne, at least its head and neck appear to have full range of motion.  In addition, from the movements of its head it would seem that the creature knows exactly where every party member in the room is, whether it should be able to see them from its position or not.  It appears fast - so far, it's taken a shot anytime a party member has exposed themselves, however briefly.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2006)

*Skath*

Hey Guys...

"This thing seems to be able to move it heads in any direction, at least its head and neck appear to have full range of motion. In addition, from the movements of its head it would seem that the creature knows exactly where every party member in the room is, whether it should be able to see them from its position or not. It appears fast - so far, it's taken a shot anytime a party member has exposed themselves, however briefly."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 7, 2006)

*Béar*

to anybody in the party that can hear me:

We have to close the ground between us and it!  Let's travel in two groups up the side walls, using the columns as shields.  Gavril in one group, Deasaigh in the other.  One group draws his fire, the other advances and shoots at it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

Gavril, Béar, and Athelstan are on the left side of the room; Skáth, Cerallos, and Deasaigh on the right.  Not much more time for talk - I need actions posted soon or I'll have to assume everyone is holding until something else develops.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: That's fine if I'm on the right, but for the sake of being realistic, I had described Cerallos on the left. I really don't want to get scorched again by crossing so Mike what would you suggest?
And for the moment Cerallos' action would be moving up the wall in whichever group I'm in and will hold there until I've decided what to do or if one of us figures out something that works good. Don't have me get my sweet cloak singed again!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gavril*

Quickly reloading, Gavril agrees to the the plan. As soon as he is ready, he says, "Let's do it."  He sets off at his best speed wondering if this is how a pig feels as the apple is placed in its mouth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2006)

*Into the Depths*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: That's fine if I'm on the right, but for the sake of being realistic, I had described Cerallos on the left. I really don't want to get scorched again by crossing so Mike what would you suggest?
> And for the moment Cerallos' action would be moving up the wall in whichever group I'm in and will hold there until I've decided what to do or if one of us figures out something that works good. Don't have me get my sweet cloak singed again!




My bad - Cerallos is on the left, Gavril on the right - otherwise, the lineup remains unchanged!

OOC:  

I wouldn't presume to suggest actions for another's character .  Just recognize that the pillars really don't provide more than a slightly reduced chance for 'Skeletor' to hit the party members.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2006)

Right Side:

Gavril starts up the right side.  Deasaigh ducks back behind the questionable cover of the last pillar on that side, having just fired off a shot.  Skáth may still act in Phase 4 if you wish, Mike.


Left Side:

Athelstan can't act again until Phase 6.  Cerallos is moving up on the left.  Béar may still act in Phase 4.



OOC:  I also need to know how far each of you will travel - look at your movement ('Inches' on the sheet equals 'Hexes' on the map) and let me know.  You may move 1/2 your movement and still attack.

For Scott Only:

[sblock]In HERO system, you may move then attack but not the other way 'round.  Gavril's already attacked in Phase 4, so he will start his move in Phase 8.  Let me know then if you still wish him to move or if you want him to do something else![/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 7, 2006)

*Béar*

Making a mad dash for one of the columns on the left side, Béar swears wildly at the skeleton trying to draw its fire just as he ducks behind some "cover".


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Gavril needs to reload then move then finally attack from point blank range. How ever many phases that will take.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2006)

OOC: Reloading a crossbow takes a full phase (Phase 8 for Gavril).  He may then move and attack on Phase 12.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos still waits hoping to have some decent cover for the moment as he is constantly reminded by the smell of his scorched flesh!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Gavril will do so.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will begin movement with the rest of the party, he will fly as fast as he can passing the right side party.  He will fly to the other side of the room and tuck right up next to the pyramid.  If he is correct, the skeleton should not be able to see him there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Béar's antics succesfully draw fire from the skeleton - the murderous twin jets of fire lance out 3d6=10, licking over the big man's left arm and spinning him around.  He feels his flesh heat, but his spinning drew the arm out of the flame before serious damage could be done (12 STUN).  His heroics do allow the rest of the party to finish their move actions without drawing fire.  

Skáth is small enough to fit out of the skeleton's sight at the base of the pyramid, but neither can he see the opponent.  In order to attack the skeleton, he will have to expose himself to its fiery gaze.  Examining the pyramid and its strange occupant on his way up to it, he can make out that the skeleton is permanently bound to the throne - its bones are melded to the stone.  However, it appears the creatures head can swivel a full 360 degrees, and it has excellent vertical range as well.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 8, 2006)

*Béar*

With a barbaric YAWP, the brute lets the party know he's still in perfect shape:

ARRRGG!  Don't stop...Keep running!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Phase 6 ('Skeletor' has already gone):

Athelstan again steps out of cover and lets go a sling bullet, missing badly and chipping the wall behind the skeleton's head.

OOC: Skáth's move, then on to Phase 8.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will keep close to the base of the pyramid and inspect the rock all along the lower portion.  His first priority is to stay out of sight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Phase 4: Cerallos, Deasaigh, Béar, and Gavril in that order.

I'm assuming all PCs moved as close as possible (other than Gavril, who is reloading) without sacrificing the little cover that is available.  If this is incorrect, let me know!  Deasaigh stayed back - he's better at range, and the separation from the party means the skeleton has to vary his attacks over a larger area.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Cerallos*

As soon as he has a window, Cerallos lets fly his javelin hoping for a lucky shot, perhaps dislodging Sleletor's 360 degree head using all csl's.   

3d6-> [1,4,3] = (8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Upon hearing his companion's yell, Cerallos steps out of cover and lets fly a javelin.  The short spear flies true, striking the emaciated figure in the chest and sticking.  A whirring sound is the only indication that another shaft has flown from Deasaigh's bow.  The whistle is immediately followed by the sound of a three foot shaft shattering as it pierces the ribs and impacts the stone throne behind the skeleton.

OOC: Gavril's reloading, so that brings us to Phase 9 (Skáth, Skeletor, and Athelstan)


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 9, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will continue inspecting the entire lower area of the pyramid and see if there is anyway to "turn him off"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The little man makes his way 'round the pyramid.  It appears to be made entirely of human skulls, fused together in some way.  The only break in the grizzly ziggurat is a set of steps up the front - these are made of some sort of animal skull, quite broad with elongated jaws and lots of teeth.  Searching through Phases 9 and 12, Skáth finds nothing to indicate the menace on his throne can be turned off.

As he's huddling behind the meager shelter of a column and reloading his crossbow, Gavril feels an intense burning sensation in his back, just under his left shoulderblade.  A tongue of flame has found its way past his cover and burned him for 1 BODY, 3 STUN.

Athelstan again steps out of cover, taking advantage of the distraction provided by Gavril.  His sling whirls and yet another bullet flies out, this time striking the creature in the shoulder and pulverizing bone.  The things movements are losing some of their fluidity now, but it is still active.

OOC: Into Phase 12 now.  Skáth is still looking 'round the base of the pyramid at this point.  Everyone else will act this phase.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 9, 2006)

*here we go*

Béar, seeing that skeletor is looking away from him (at Gavril), makes a dash for the base of the pyramid and will attempt to dodge any oncoming flames.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I need a some info first Mike

If Cerallos could judge that by diving or whatever means to quickly get to where Skathe is, I'm assuming Bear is on the other side, if Cerallos' staff could reach Skeletor, given he'd be in the line of fire to do so, that's what I'd like him to do. If his staff couldn't reach him, I need to think of something else.
I need to check the map again, but is this pyramid out from the wall meaning can we get behind it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Any of the characters are within range to simply run up to the top of the pyramid and attack, so any of them could easily reach the base as well.  The top is too far away to melee from the base - to attack hand to hand (staff, whatever) will require reaching the top.  Skáth is the only one small enough to be at the base and not be seen/attacked.  Anyone else moving to the pyramid will be out of cover.  The only way to get to the top of the pyramid with sure enough footing to attack is via the 'steps' on the front - the sides are quite steep.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Oh what the H*

Cerallos feeling a surge from Bear's intrepid charge, dashes towards the pyramid, hurls a knife at Skeletor and dives to roll to reach the back left corner of the base hoping to be out of the line of fire for a brief moment and to give Bear a solid chance to introduce Skeletor to Thanatos.
3d6-> [2,2,3] = (7)

  Cerallos yells out an uncharacteristic "Let's go!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:  Just need a 3d6 roll for Gavril (To Hit) with his newly loaded crossbow and I can post Phase 12.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Sorry, looks like it was hardly worth waiting for anyway. 

Crossbow (3d6=15)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Into the Flames*

Béar and Cerallos make a run for the pyramid, Cerallos snapping off a knife shot as he goes.  The knife flies true, striking the animated horror on the forehead and snapping the head back.  Gavril stops his headlong rush long enough to get off a shot with the heavy crossbow, slamming a bolt into 'Skeletor's' sternum and cracking through it.  Deasaigh puts in an uncharacteristic miss, and Athelstan lets his sling stop spinning as he sees the unholy orange light fade from the creature's eyes.  The sound of the incessant chanting comes once again into the party's consciousness as the sounds of battle fade.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath, not wanting to do anything stupid and knowing one lick of those flames will end him, will just wait where he is and let the other party members take this thing out.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Who's next?*

OOC: Who's turn now Mike, I'm ready to take this thing's head as a trophy!    

Cerallos presses his back to the wall of the steps just underneath Skeletor and tries to spot what he's doing next. Once he knows for sure, he'll make his next move!

_ I think that may be the end of Skeletor..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Sorry, (somewhat) creative posting seems to have gotten in the way of clarity.  It is plain to anyone who can see the creature that it is now slumped lifeless on it's throne at the top of the pyramid.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Cerallos*

That's what I thought, didn't want to make a costly assumption!

Cerallos makes his way up the steps to examine this thing.
Anything of note? 
If not, Cerallos will try to take anything he finds useful.

"Well done gentlemen, everyone ok?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Cerallos steps to the first animal skull, and gets a sickening feeling in the pit of his stomach as he feels the step sink into the pyramid.  The skull of the construct at the top creaks as the mouth opens and it seems like the party has all the time in the world to turn horrified gazes to the top.  The teeth of the construct are transparent, and filled with some swirling green substance that is released with a tinkling sound as the mouth snaps shut and shatters them.

Green gas flows very rapidly out from the skull, quickly filling the room and entering the mouth and nose of everyone in the room and filling the lungs with an enormously painful burning.  Everyone is incapacitated for a full turn and takes 2 BODY and 10 STUN from the cyanide gas.

OOC: No time at this minute to see who is knocked out - all of my current party information is at home, so I'll have to post it first thing this afternoon after work.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Oh come on now!*

OOC: Sorry about that fellas...  thanks a lot Mike! Now why don't you have my guy take a shot to the vitals for old time's sake?   

  Cough, cough, "Why....won't this...cough...thing..give up..."  
With that Cerallos collapses on the stairs.

OOC: Hey my knife shot to the head and our other shots didn't somehow disable this hidden feature of skeletor's?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Unfortunately for you, they did not.  Luckily for you, I had a terrible damage roll.  I won't know for sure until I get home to check, but I think the only one even knocked out will be Skáth (and he may not be).  The gas is fast - even Deasaigh and Athelstan get it, and they stayed at the back of the room.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2006)

*Gavril*

Saggering under the effects of the gas, Gavril pulls a scented handkerchief from his sleeve and places it over his mouth and nose in a vain attempt to stave off the effects. "Damn, and double damn. That's not very sporting. We bested the bony fellow and he doesn't have the good grace to accept defeat."  He stuggles to reload his crossbow.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth has a body of 10, so he is unconcious.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

I thought his STUN was about 10.  Loss of consciousness from STUN damage doesn't take long to recover and has no lasting effects on ability to fight, etc. so he should be up and around again in no time!


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 12, 2006)

*Béar*

Trying to hold back the coughing and hacking (however probably not very well), Béar finally regains his composure.  He then rushes over to Skath's body and checks for breathing.

3d6=8 to perception.

"Our friend is down!  Does anybody have water?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Medic!*

The little _faeborn_ is breathing - passing out actually helped relax his throat and prevented much of the coughing the rest of the party is experiencing.  He looks a little paler gray than usual, and his ever present 'cloak' of shadows flickers out of existence when he passes out, leaving him looking even smaller than usual.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril joins Béar at the fallen fae's side. "Poor little guy." He produces a skin of water. "Will this do?"


----------



## draven14 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos staggers off the infernal step, "I have some water too. Very sorry about that my friends, should have been more cautious..."

 _  One more blasted slip up like that and we may not be so lucky..._

 "Is he going to be alright?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

*Athelstan*

Athelstan moves to the front of the room as soon as he's finished wretching and squats to examine Skáth.  "He should be fine in a few minutes - he's just unconscious as far as I can tell."  He rummages in his various belt pouches and pulls out three vials of liquid.  Handing two of them out, he gently pries open Skáth's mouth and pours a few drops in.  "Each of you drink half a vial - it should sooth your throat.  That gas could have been really nasty if we hadn't managed to limit how much we got in our lungs."  Suiting action to words, he drinks half of what remains in his vial and hands the rest to Deasaigh.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Skáth is not actually completely unconscious.  If STUN is reduced to between 0 and -10, the effect is like a boxer who's been 'knocked out.'  He's still very dimly aware of what's going on around him, but is completely unable to act other than to take RECovery phases.  The practical effect is the same as though he's completely out, but the roleplay effect is slightly different.[/sblock]

After about 15 seconds Skáth shakes his head woozily and returns to full consciousness.  Assuming he lays still he's completely recovered in about a minute.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 13, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath returns to consciousness, "what was that?"


----------



## draven14 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Cerallos*

 "Sorry Master Skath, that was my fault, the first step was booby trapped and I triggered it trying to go up and examine bag of bones there. That has to be the fastest moving gas I've ever seen, of course, the way these tunnels have laws of their own, I'm not much surprised! Are you alright my friend?"

OOC: Mike I'd like to retrieve my javelin and knife, is that possible without setting off more freakin' booby traps? For example can you throw me a bone and say they both landed on the ground by the pyramid after impact?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Device propelled missiles (arrows, bolts) shattered on impact with the skeleton or the throne.  Muscle powered missiles (javelins, knives) stuck in or fell close to the skeleton.  Misses flew past or fell down to the floor.  Guess you'll have to take your chances!


----------



## draven14 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Alright, I need suggestions or opinions, I'd like to retrieve my knife and javelin. Hopefully they're lying around here but if they're up on that pyramid, do you think that was the only booby trap? I wonder if I can check from the ground?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 13, 2006)

*Béar*

If master Skath doen not feel that he can fly up and look for your things, then I suggest you leave them there for the time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Skáth feels fine to fly after a minute or so.  May want to use his last healing for the day on himself - I've got him at 1 BODY out of 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2006)

*Gavril*

Helping Skathe onto his feet (wings?), Gavril tells him, "The skull was full of some sort of poison gas. It made us all ill, but hit you hardest." He makes a vague gesture toward the pyramid. "We were just trying to decide how many traps might be found on one pile of bones."  

OOC: How do we check for traps in this game system anyway?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

Traps are searched for and disarmed using the Security Systems skill (Fantasy HERO, pgs 360 - 364).  No one in the party currently has that skill, but several have enough points to spend they could buy it.  I would allow such a purchase if one or more of the party wishes to do so (I'm feeling nice tonight).  Cost is 3 points for the skill (9+INT/3 target number) and 2 points for each +1 to the target number.

Currently, Athelstan and Deasaigh have 0 points, Gavril has 2, Skáth has 3, and Cerallos and Béar have 7 each.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2006)

*Skath*

Skath will save his last heal for the day, seems hardly worth using it up for one point.  He will also fly up to the location of the weapons and retrieve them.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos will purchase that freakin' skill. (I'm feeling like redemption is hopefully near)
So I have 4 points left?
I'll have to see what to buy there, but I figure with Cerallos' history, this skill would suit him well wouldn't you agree Mike?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2006)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]







			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will save his last heal for the day, seems hardly worth using it up for one point.  He will also fly up to the location of the weapons and retrieve them.




Sorry - I didn't mean you would only get one point back, I meant you have only one point left.  It's possible you could get all the way back to full body with a heal.  It's entirely up to you, of course.

I also forgot you guys slept.  I don't think you've healed anyone since waking up this morning, so you'll have three left today.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2006)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Cerallos will purchase that freakin' skill. (I'm feeling like redemption is hopefully near)
> So I have 4 points left?
> I'll have to see what to buy there, but I figure with Cerallos' history, this skill would suit him well wouldn't you agree Mike?




OOC: 

I agree that the skill would suit Cerallos (probably more focused on outdoor/natural traps than mechanical traps - we'll work on that distinction later).

IC:

Skáth makes a couple of trips up to the top and retrieves a javelin and a knife.  (I can't remember if there were other hand powered weapons thrown and don't have time to look - if there were, assume they were also retrieved and let me know what they were, please).


----------



## draven14 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Cerallos*

OOC: If I remember right, everything else thrown or shot were arrows or bolts and sling shots from Ahthelstan.

Upon receiving his javelin and knife from Skath, "Thank you very much Master Skath. Very much appreciated and again, please accept my apologies for my costly carelessness."    After checking over the condition of the two weapons, Cerallos tucks them away then picks up his quarterstaff and waits for the next move.
"Any suggestions on what's next, if you'll forgive me, I won't be the first to speak up,"  Cerallos adds with a bit of regret to his voice.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2006)

*Skath*

"Don't feel bad, I am fine and it could have happened to anyone with a defensive that strong (referring to the fiery eyes), who'd have figured there would be more."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Cerallos*

 "Thank you, friend, I appreciate it."

OOC: Without moving, just looking around, is there anything worth noticing now that we have a calm moment?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2006)

*Gavril*

Replacing the scented hanky in his sleave after giving it a crisp snap and folding it carefully, Gavril comments, "I have a couple of thoughts, first, that was a lot of defense for a pile of bones. One would think there is something of value here. Second, should we have a peek at our defrosting friends back down the way?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

"Any thoughts on where that infernal chanting is coming from?  It definitely sounds like words, some I can almost make out.  I think it distracted me from my last shot - surely I'd not have missed if not for the racket in my ears!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"And I'd like a closer look at that skeleton!  If there's any of the gas left, it could prove quite valuable to my research.  Also, I'd like to figure out how the thing made those fire bolts."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 14, 2006)

*Béar*

I agree with Gavril.  If those wariors are released from their ice prison and turned unfriendly, I do not want them to surprise us on our flank.  As fast as things were melting, it would not surprise me if they are beeing released as we speak.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2006)

*Skáth*

I am betting the chanting is releasing them, there is no explination why a room that is below freezing has melting ice unless there is magic afoot.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 15, 2006)

*Béar*

That may be.  If so, we should pick them off one by one.  Better them than me!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2006)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, you said the Gas did a damage of 2 body and my full body is 5.  Had I taken damage before this, i don't remember.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2006)

OOC:

My recollection is that you took sonic damage from the Shadow Demon in the cellar/dungeon under the jungle tower (Jungle Hideaway).  Unfortunately, that portion of the posting was lost in the crash.  I keep the characters on a program that tracks damage, bleeding, ability score reductions, etc.  But it doesn't keep track from one 'session' to the next exactly where the listed damage came from - it's primarily meant to be an aid for resolving individual combat sessions.  So I know you took those other 2 points, and I _think_ they were the previously mentioned sonic damage, but I'm not completely certain of that.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2006)

*Skath*

I thought I healed everyone to full before we came in here though, seems I would certainly not leave myself out.

Nonetheless, I will heal myself.  Will post in a bit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2006)

OOC:

Looking back, I was able to find where you healed Athelstan and Bear after the fight with the insect people (leaving you with one heal for that day).  That happened after the crash, and I didn't find any record of healing from that point forward.  If you can find it, I'll be more than happy to change my record and let you keep your healing - you might need it!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2006)

*Skáth*

Skáth will examine/prep his own wound

healing prep check (1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d6=3) 

He will put 2 die in, putting target number at 13 plus 2 for previous prep check - target of 15

fae healing check (1d6=4, 1d6=3, 1d6=5)

making the target number

 fae healing (1d6=4, 1d6=4) ,

I believe that gives me 2 pts back and uses 4 end?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

You got it exactly right - awesome!  Now I've got to remember to put that two points back in my tracker when I get home.

You have 2 heals left before you have to rest to recharge them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

After delivering Cerallos' weapons, Skáth excuses himself and steps off to the side.  He stands quite still for a long moment, then bows his head and his flowing shadowy cloak envelopes him in inky blackness.  The cloak/wings writhe and flow for a moment, then pull back.  Skáth rejoins the party, looking much more spry and chipper than previously.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 16, 2006)

*Skath*

"Before we progress, does anyone else need any healing?  I would suggest at this point we break into two parties, one to go back and look at our statue friends and the other to stay here and inspect this pyramid.  No sense in all of us getting more boobie traps."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 16, 2006)

*Béar*

To Skath:

That talent of yours is truly amazing.  I am in awe every time you do that.  Can you teach me?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2006)

*Gavril*

"Indeed a fine skill. It isn't a bad idea to get some of us out of the line of fire for the boobie traps. I would like to try something first." Gavril wraps a lenght of his heavy winter cloak around on of the columns trying to determine if the chanting is coming from the holes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

With a little investigation, it is easily determined that the chanting comes from a very slight breeze running through the small drillings in the columns.  Even without any stonecrafting skill, it is obviously a very fine piece of craftsmanship - drilling and placing the columns in such a way that the breeze forms cadenced words.

It is further apparant that the stone of the columns is not the same as that of the surrounding mines - it is a pale green in color and has none of the rough edges that even the finest flint work displays.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Cerallos*

 "Nice thinking Master Gavril. That is some kind of craftsmanship to capture the wind in such a way. This place is indeed full of some serious dark kind of magic." 

  "So shall we split up to check on those hopefully still frozen fellows?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 18, 2006)

*Béar*

I think we should NOT split up.  I think those frozen wariors are going to be thawed all too soon, and we will need everybody to dispatch them.  Let's waste no more time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"If we survive the frozen warriors, we can come back here to examine the pyramid.  I say let's get on them!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2006)

*Gavril*

"The cold seems to have put fire into you all. They do block our way out of this frozen paradise, so I guess it is too battle."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 18, 2006)

*Skath*

"Now wait a minute, they have not done anything yet.  I am not into killing things that are not evil.  I agree they will probably not be happy we are here but nonetheless I am not going to go killing these guys without first seeing."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"Good Gods - I seem to have become quite bloodthirsty all the sudden!  Our little friend is right.  We should have a look at the unfortunate souls, and should be prepared to defend ourselves, but we shouldn't offer violence if none's been offered us.  They could easily have been trapped in here rather than set here to watch."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 18, 2006)

*I hate hippies*

Look and then kill them...Look and then not kill them...Either way, we must move our feet to see them!      With that, Béar takes a walk back to the frozen wariors.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Cerallos*

 "Let's move then."

  While the short discussion progressed, Cerallos was careful to stand still and continues to walk rather cautiously as he's still not quite over setting off that booty trap...that's what I said, booby trap.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2006)

Deasaigh and Athelstan look at each other, give identical shrugs, and follow Béar.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

*Gavril*

Setting off with the others Gavril notes, "Had I been frozen in a cave, I'd not wake up in a good mood I'm thinking."


----------



## draven14 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Well, my thoughts are, if they are friendly, that would be a first for us, so I'm just going to remain hopeful."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2006)

*Skath*

Mike,

When Skath was gathering the weapons, did he see anything suspicious or out of the ordinary on any of the stairs of the pyramid or near the top?

Skath will follow the rest of the party as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

He did not notice anything any more out of the ordinary than a fire and gas shooting skeleton topped pyramid in the middle of a flint mine inhabited by frozen prehistoric warriors.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2006)

*Skath*

perception (1d6=2, 1d6=5, 1d6=1)


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2006)

sorry, I rolled before I noticed you edited.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2006)

OOC:

It's OK - I posted before I remembered I was making most of the perception rolls to prevent that "I rolled great and didn't notice anything, so I KNOW there's nothing there!" effect.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

The group makes its way back to the 'frozen warrior' room.  When the lantern light reaches the first of the warriors, they can see that the ice is no more thawed than when they left the room - it was getting pretty thin.  The floor is still just as treacherous as previously, and whoever enters the room with the lantern far enough to see the first columns needs to make a DEX check (I'm assuming that would be Gavril, since he's been holding the lantern 'till now and now one specified differently).


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Dex Check (3d6=10)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2006)

*Gavril*

As soon as he has a quick look Gavril backs the light away from the frozen warriors. "Here's a crazy idea I just had. What if the light is what is melting the ice? It doesn't seem to have melted at all since we left, but when we were here it was visibly melting. Of course it could be us instead of the light I suppose. Either way I think perhaps we should stay out of that room as much as possible."  

OOC: I assumed a 10 was good enough to keep him on his feet. If not I'll rewrite...


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 21, 2006)

*Skath*

"That is an interesting and most perceptive thought."


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 21, 2006)

*Béar*

Indeed, a very interesting idea.

(to Cerallos, Desaigh, and Athelstan): what do you guys think?


----------



## draven14 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"It is a very interesting idea and seems to have been the case lately whether it's coincidence or not. If we do continue on, I'll still be keeping an eye on our backs though. And it may be that we have to come back through here anyway. So what if for now we continue on?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2006)

*Athelstan*

"I'm ready for another look at that skeleton on the pyramid!  I also saw an opening behind the pyramid - looks like there's another room behind it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2006)

*Deasaigh*

Deasaigh waits quietly for the others to choose a path - he is curiously silent in response to the soldier's query.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2006)

*Skáth*

"You saw an opening?"


----------



## draven14 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Cerallos*

 "Yes I did too, behind Skeletor. Shall we return?"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2006)

*Skath*

OCC - I wonder why I did not see it?  I mentioned I was looking all around the base of the pyramid?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2006)

OOC:  

Didn't post specifically that it was there - but it is on the map.  Guess I was thinking you were looking at the pyramid, rather than at the wall behind it.  See Post 142 (I'll post a new map when you guys get to another room).


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2006)

*Gavril*

Gavril moves back to the pyramid room with the others, curious to see what other marvels this strange place holds.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 22, 2006)

*Béar*

Assume that Béar goes back to the pyramid room too.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos walks behind Gavril and the others.

 OOC: I'm leaving for North Carolina for Christmas today, but I'll try to check in on my father-in-law's laptop when I can. Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2006)

*Skáth*

Let's assume we all go back to the pyramid.  I think we should check out the door, for boobie traps as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:  I'll take on some basic functions for Jeremy since he's flying today (hope you don't mind!)

IC:

Cerallos approaches the doorway carefully and examines it closely.  He finds no pressure plates, trip wires, etc. to indicate that it is trapped.

It is a doorway, not a door, BTW.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 26, 2006)

*Skath*

Can we see beyond the doorway?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

There is a chamber beyond the doorway.  The part of it the party can see appears empty, but the walls are irregular and you can tell that there are parts of the room not illuminated by the lantern - you won't be able to see the entire room until you enter.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2006)

*Gavril*

"No sense waiting on the doorstep, lets keep moving."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

Gavril barely has a foot beyond the doorstep when he realizes the floor in this chamber is covered with the same icy coating as that in the first room.  Slow, careful movement will be the only way to avoid a fall, and even taking such care provides no guarantees.

The light reveals a small chamber with what looks to be an even smaller room to the right.  The entrance to the smaller room is blocked by a column, inside which is frozen what appears to be a female of the warrior race frozen in the first room.  The sound of dripping water can be heard clearly over the incessant chanting.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 28, 2006)

*Bear*

Skath, can your night eyes see beyond that column?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2006)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Light sources interfere with his nightvision - like looking out of a bright room into the dark outside.  Gavril will need to withdraw the lantern before he can make out anything useful.[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Cerallos*

"Great, more ice. Well, shall we? What do you think?"

  Cerallos carefully steps through as well and waits for the others, all the while using his staff for additional support.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2006)

*Gavril*

"More frozen people too. Let's move through this area as quickly as the ice allows."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2006)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: Everyone moving through the into the room needs to make a DEX check.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 30, 2006)

*Bear*

3d6=6 to DEX


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2006)

*Gavril*

OOC: Dex. Check (3d6=10)


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 31, 2006)

*Skath*

dex check (1d6=5, 1d6=5, 1d6=1)


----------



## draven14 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Giddyup*

3d6-> [5,2,2] = (9)

There ya go.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

The group makes its way across the treacherous floor to the back alcove.  The small space is quite crowded.  Reclining on piles of animal pelts are five women.  Each is frozen in a separate block of ice.  They are approximately four and a half feet tall, with long black hair tied back in thin braids.  They wear loincloths and flint knives, along with many bangles and necklaces.  The jewelry appears to be mostly primitive - teeth strung together on rawhide cord - but here and there the party catches glimpses of sparkling green and red beneath the glittering ice.  Everything of interest in the room is encased in the blocks of ice.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 1, 2007)

*The frozen ladies*

 "The surprises keep rolling. Very strange indeed. Any ideas gentlemen?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 1, 2007)

*Bear*

Let's leave these women resting for the moment.  I wish to see what is down the other corridors.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Yes, let's keep moving," as he slips a little on the ice setting the light he carries to casting wildly moving shadows he adds, "slowly and carefully."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 2, 2007)

*Skath*

The party moves to the next room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Able to go no farther in this direction, the party makes its way back to the intersection south of the pyramid room.  From here, they may go East or West, or back to the frozen warrior room to the south.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2007)

*Gavril*

Motioning with his lantern, Gavril suggests, "Let's go east here first."


----------



## draven14 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"Might as well..." 

OOC: Mike, anything to notice, or just plain frozen halls?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

Just plain halls here - you've been through this intersection 3 times now (once on the way north, once going back to frozen warriors, and the third time going back north).

I'll get a map and description of the Eastern hall up when I get home this afternoon.

BTW - Mike, when the others have to make DEX checks due to the ice, Skáth does not (assuming he's flying).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 4, 2007)

*Skath*

I don't know that I would be actively flying but I am sure if I slipped, I would be able to use my wings to prevent a fall?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: That sounds very reasonable.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Down the icy hallway to the east are eight alcoves carved into the stone.  Each alcove is completely filled with transparent ice, and inside each is a man and a woman of the same race as the frozen warriors and the women in the room to the north.  They were apparantly frozen while reclining at their ease.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I cannot understand this place. Have these people willingly entombed themselves like fish packed in ice?"


----------



## draven14 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "For some reason, I find myself wanting to free these people of this ice! I know it would be best to leave these as they are for now but this place just isn't right."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 4, 2007)

*go west young man!*

It looks as though we should try the last hall.  Maybe we'll find a few answers down there.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 5, 2007)

*Skath*

"Let's not dally any longer, that-a-way it is", pointing to the direction Bear indicated


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Indeed, let's keep moving before my feet freeze to the floor."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

The group makes it's way about 60 feet to the west before being confronted with another choice.  The hallway dead ends to the west.  To the south, a doorway is covered by a beaded curtain, each strand of which is covered separately by a thin layer of the familiar ice.  There is also an opening to the north - really more a turn in the hallway.  From where you are, you can see that the north turn in the hallway then "T's" east and west, and there is a narrow wooden door in the north wall as well.  Painted on this door is a symbol - a broken triangle inside a circle - in black.

OOC:

It's a little confusing from just the verbal description I know.  Essentially, the group can go south through the beaded curtain or north further down the hall toward a door and a t intersection.  I'll get a map up, but if you wish to post don't wait for it.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2007)

*Skáth*

"I vote for curtain #1.  Can I also ask if anyone has writing instruments, to keep a map.  I'd really hate to get lost down here, it is much more confusing than I'd thought a mine would be."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 6, 2007)

*Béar*

I agree.  Let's see what this room can offer us.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

The map details are a little hard to make out.  The squiggly line on the south wall the last 6 feet or so is the curtain.

I don't really have a marching order (that I can recall), so I picked 3 characters to get hit with the next nasty . . .

I need Béar and Gavril to make DEX checks (I'll make the one for Athelstan) to perform the Dive for Cover maneuver.  I'll also need you to specify in which direction you are diving (threat comes from the west).  Once I get the results I'll post the description.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 6, 2007)

*Béar*

3d6=16 to DEX.


Béar will roll back into the hallway from the room (if I am reading it right.)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Dex. Check (3d6=14) 

Gavril stumbles to his left.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2007)

*Into the Depths - Wild West End*

A muffled groan and Skáth's startled "Look out!" is all the warning the three leading explorers (OOC: Béar, Gavril, and Athelstan) have as the section of wall at the west end of the corridor collapses into the hallway.  Skáth takes evasive action and just manages to avoid any damaging pieces of the flying rubble, but the other three are not so lucky.  

All three attempted to dive out of the way and were knocked back in the same direction several feet.  Béar was thrown into the northern branch of the hallway, where he now lies injured and stunned, but conscious (5 BODY, 29 STUN - leaving 5 BODY and 4 STUN).  Similarly, Gavril and Athelstan were thrown back down the eastern hallway.  Gavril is sitting on the floor unable to think clearly (23 STUN - leaving 12 BODY and 10 STUN) but was not physically injured.  Athelstan is lying prone, plainly unconscious and physically injured as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2007)

*Skath*

Is there anything beyond the fallen wall?  I am trying to make sure nothing is going to come sneak up on us, If I begin healing


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

Sitting on the floor looking dazed, Gavril is clearly addled by the fall. "Well my dear it was just an idea, you didn't have to make your rejection quite so forcefull. Some women enjoy that you know...I guess a little cuddle is out of the question now?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

There is nothing beyond the wall other than more rock and dirt.  The fallen rubble will not prevent passage through the beaded curtain, though the ice has now been knocked off the beads.  Footing will be somewhat uncertain, but no more so than it had been on the icy floor.  Once the dust settles, nothing seems to be moving besides the party.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"Whoah! Is everyone ok?"  

OOC: I'm not sure how good the rest of us saw all that, if there was dust or what not, afterward, Cerallos will try to help who he can. Mike is the hallway blocked now and can we tell what made the walls collapse? Don't tell me that happened to be a coincidence just as they were walking by.    And how far from the rest of us are our 3 friends?
Oh sorry, I didn't have this previous post when I posted mine! lol Can we tell why it fell though?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Cerallos makes his way over to the area from whence the wall fell, carefully examining the earth and stone behind.  He finds some wires running back into the earth, but the damage to the area prevents him from tracing them very far.  The ends of the wires appear to have been torn rather than severed cleanly.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will make his way to each injured party member and bind their wounds.  He will examine and prep each persons wounds:

examin/prep Bear's wounds (1d6=3, 1d6=4, 1d6=4) 

examin/prep Gavril's wounds (1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d6=2)

examin/prep Athelstan's wounds (1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=4) 

In order to better examine Athelstan, he will roll him over to he is face up.  Before beginning nay healing, he will wait for Athelstan to regain conciousness - unless he is bleeding profusely.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cerallos*

If Skath needs help in rolling Athelstan over, Cerallos will help. He will also let the rest of the party know what he discovered of the wires.
"Is he alright Master Skath?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Béar and Gavril recover their wits fairly quickly.  Athelstan takes a little longer to regain consciousness, but does so eventually without incident.  All three are battered and bruised, with Béar bearing the most severe cumulative damage of the three.  Athelstan insists that he'll be all right with a little rest.  His wounds indicate that he's fairly seriously injured, but his mind appears to be clear.

Skáth's first aid stops any bleeding and he determines that there are no bones broken or other long term injuries.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 7, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar slowly stands and checks his body rubbing his serious wounds.  By the gods!  Somebody will pay for this sabotage.  Treachery against the Queen's servants will not stand.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

Taking a pragmatic view Gavril comments, "My friend I fear that we were not the target of this little tumble. From the looks of our frozen friends, I'd say this trap predates the queen's birth."  Dusting himself off he adds, "Damn, I should have brought Diddious and a change of clothes along. Oh well, I suppose it can't be helped." With a look to the others he adds, "We've fallen prey to two traps now. I think the lesson here is that we must look before we leap. I fear the third time could cost one or more of us our lives."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Which character seems hurt most by the tumbling wall and do any of these injuries prevent them from traveling on in a safe way or put them low on HPs?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:

All three are battered and bruised, with Béar bearing the most severe cumulative damage of the three (comparing current BODY to maximum BODY).  Athelstan insists that he'll be all right with a little rest.  His wounds indicate that he's fairly seriously injured, but his mind appears to be clear.  All are able to travel and even fight without penalty.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2007)

*Skath*

Occ - one last question, Mike.  Sorry.  What is the time of day.  From what I remember, I have only one heal left for today correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2007)

OOC: That is correct - one healing left until you rest for 8 hours.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 9, 2007)

*Skath*

"If all of you are able to travel, I'd rather wait to heal.  I have only one heal left until we rest.  That doesn't mean to go on if you are seriously injured.  We can rest here if needed."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 9, 2007)

*Béar*

Let's not dally.  If everyone is okay, then let's get a move on!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I'm not too keen on sleeping down here. I'd hate to join our friends in an icy tomb. Let's continue and then return to the surface to rest. That steamy jungle is looking more and more appealing the longer we stay down here in this frosty hole."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2007)

OOC: 

Just need to know which direction you're going - south through the door as originally specified, or north throught the corridor?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2007)

*Skath*

I assume we are continuing as we were before the cave-in.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 10, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Let's continue south through the corridor


----------



## draven14 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Sounds good, south it is. And let's be careful, let everyone know if anything looks suspicious."

OOC: Mike how would we do that? There's got to be a way that we can be careful and not keep stumbling onto traps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2007)

OOC:

This is an age old problem - the only way to really get around a trap is to detect it first, but to do that you have to actively search for them.  This is a very time consuming process, and slows progress to a crawl (it only seems to be crawling now because of the on-line format - only about an hour of game time has passed since you guys entered the mines) and assumes the 'traps' are actually traps and are detectable as such.

Bill, could you put together a marching order for me?  I've forgotten who was where.  If any of the party objects to the position Bill puts them in, just speak up; I'm hoping it will be faster to get one person to do it.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I imagined that some are going to be undectable and I know we can't very well be searching around for them like a bunch of bloodhounds. So what if just ones that could be fairly easily detected you could do roll for us or whoever is nearest to it?
And I'm fine with what ever order. And just to clarify, that passage we started down, is it totally blocked from the rubble now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Everything that was accessible before the collapse of the wall is still accessible.  There is rubble from the section of wall on the floor, but it does not block either the curtained doorway to the south or the extension of the passageway to the north.  The map from post 294 still applies.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 10, 2007)

*Béar*

marching order:

Béar, Cerallos, Gavril, Skath, Athelstan, Desaigh.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

The party pushes it's way through the beaded curtain, causing the remaining ice to crackle free.  As Gavril comes through with the lantern, the light reveals that the party is in a large square cavern (about 25 feet on a side) with ceilings almost 20 feet high.  At the center of the chamber, suspended about 10 feet above the floor, is a male of the same race as the others previously discovered by the party.  Free of ice, he is spread-eagled face down toward the floor.  His pale skin has a greenish-gray pallor; lines of dark green, looking like veins and arteries despite their unnatural color, wend their way under his skin.  Form each of his outstretched fingers and toes extends a bundle of thin, dull gray wire.  The taut wires run from the man's limbs and disappear into small holes in the walls.  A single wire emerges from his tousle of thick black hair and disappears into the ceiling.  As the  group studies the scene, that wire pulls the man's head up and they can see that his eyes are green, without pupil or iris.  He clinches the fingers of his right hand, and the curtain strands bend and flex like serpents, entangling Deasaigh and beginning to squeeze.  The archer struggles, but is unable to free himself.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 11, 2007)

*"the room"*

Béar will go to help Desaigh.  He will first see if he has the strength to break a couple of strands at once before jumping right into where Desaigh is.

Strength check: 3d6=5


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 11, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Did "D" get tangled on his own or did these wires move in some way to ensnare him?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

The strands appear to be moving on their own, in response to the suspended creature flexing his right hand.

BTW, forgot to mention that we're in Phase 3 (Skáth and Athelstan).  Béar's action noted for Phase 4.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Oh this will never do." Gavril steps forward setting his lantern on the floor and pointing his crossbow between the eyes of the hanging man. "Stop!" Gavril emphasizes his word with a cutting gesture in case the man can't understand his language. He then takes careful aim with the bow only about 3' from the man's head. 

OOC: On Gavril's next action i Deasaigh isn't free or it appears this man is doing anything else to harm us, Gavril will fire at point blank range for the hanging man's head putting all ranks into hitting.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 11, 2007)

*Skáth*

SKath will pass on his action, in admiration of Gavril's bold move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Everything seems to stop for a split second as the entities in the room evaluate their positions.  Then the wires suspending the foul amalgamation of man and . . . something . . . writhe, and the creature flies backwards away from the menacing crossbow.  

As it retreats Cerallos sees it flex it's right foot.  

From his position near the ground, Skáth hears a quiet grinding sound and sees small puffs of dust shoot out from a row of holes about 6 inches from the floor all along the left wall of the room.

OOC: If Skáth gives warning, there should be time for everyone to jump . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 12, 2007)

*Skáth*

"Jump now!!!"

Skáth will bellow as loud as he can!!  He himself will jump and begin hovering about halfway up the room vertically.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2007)

OOC:  That was awesome!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

Please roll DEX checks for me if you wish to jump to avoid whatever it is coming out of the wall (Skáth is excepted from this requirement - his perception of the 'trap' coupled with his extraordinary dexterity gave him ample time to avoid it).

In a moment of supreme clarity, Skáth also notices that the other four walls of the room have similar holes along the base (PER roll was 4).


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 12, 2007)

*Bear*

DEX roll: 3d6=11


----------



## draven14 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Cerallos*

3d6-> [3,1,6] = (10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

As much from startlement as from the context of his warning, everyone in the party except Gavril clears the ground a good foot and a half.  Gavril's bad leg fails him and he ends up toppling to the ground, where he's hit by . . . nothing.  Apparantly whatever was in the holes along the baseboard did not stand the test of time, and the aforementioned puffs of dust are the only thing issuing.  Now if the holes on the other walls would be as obliging . . .

OOC:  Scott, I went ahead and rolled for you since I knew Gavril wouldn't be harmed and I wanted to go ahead and move on to the next actions.

IC:

With Béar's help, Deasaigh tears away the entangling strands of beaded rope before too much damage is inflicted.  He staggers a bit as he regains his breath, but appears relatively unharmed.

OOC: Now at Phase 6 (Skáth and Athelstan).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: No worries, had an appointment this morning so I was a little behind. 

Gavril, a snarl of anger on his face, raises his crossbow again determined to put a bolt in his wiry foe.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Skáth, perhaps still thinking about what might come out of the other holes along the base of the walls, keeps his eyes on them.  Athelstan lets fly a sling bullet, but wasn't fully recovered from his leap to avoid whatever-it-was and misses badly.

OOC: Phase 8 (Deasaigh, Cerallos, Béar, Gavril)


----------



## draven14 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 Where is the creature now?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes careful aim and pulls the trigger on his Crossbow (3d6=11). Then he lets the weapon fall and pulls his blades.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2007)

*Into the Depths*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> Where is the creature now?




It's flying freely about the room.  Currently it's close to the center of the south wall, about 10 feet in the air (some 15 feet or so away from Cerallos).


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 15, 2007)

*Béar*

Taking super special aim with his eye, Béar chucks his hatchet at the puppet-man.

OOC:  give all CSLs to hit.

Béar rolls 3d6=10


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 16, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> It's flying freely about the room.  Currently it's close to the center of the south wall, about 10 feet in the air (some 15 feet or so away from Cerallos).




Skath will do his best to stay as far away from this thing as possible.

Just to be clear, it is not attached to the wires any longer, correct?


----------



## draven14 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos will see the results of Bear's attack and then act upon that. Mike is there a map posted of this room yet? I knew there was leading up to this and I scanned back and didn't see it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will do his best to stay as far away from this thing as possible.
> 
> Just to be clear, it is not attached to the wires any longer, correct?




OOC: 

That is not correct - it still has wires attached to all four limbs and to it's head - I know it's a little hard to visualize, but it seems to be flying around the room on the wires like a marionette - some of the wires slacken as others tighten, moving it this direction or that.  Presumably, it could even land and walk if it wished.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Gavril lets fly a heavy crossbow bolt, which whistles across the intervening space so quickly it can't even be seen.  It impacts the thing's trunk with a solid smacking sound, staggering it back a pace.  Béar's hatchet, flying end over end, arrives a second later.  It slams into the creature's thigh and sticks there.  The creature, ignoring both the weapons protruding from its body, begins moving toward the party again.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Sorry Mike, the reason I didn't post more was I was going to wait for Lonbow's action and see what he does. I saw that my action is supposed to be before Bear's so I can't wait for his outcome, correct?  So here goes.

 If Cerallos can get to any of these wires close to the ground that are close to him, then he will draw a short sword and try to cut one into.
3d6-> [1,2,6] = (9)

Oh great, just saw this recent post! Oh well! Unleash hell!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2007)

*Gavril*

Drawing his blades, Gavril gets ready to jump, either to swing at the flying man or avoid whatever might come from other holes in the walls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry Mike, the reason I didn't post more was I was going to wait for Lonbow's action and see what he does. I saw that my action is supposed to be before Bear's so I can't wait for his outcome, correct?  So here goes.
> 
> If Cerallos can get to any of these wires close to the ground that are close to him, then he will draw a short sword and try to cut one into.
> 3d6-> [1,2,6] = (9)
> ...




OOC: 

You can hold an action right up until your turn in your next action phase (however, if you hold into your next action phase you will lose the action you could normally get in that phase - holding an action will never allow you to act twice in a phase).  I'll assume Cerallos waited to see the effect of the other two actions and then sprang to the attack.

There are no wires that close to you.  If you wish, Cerallos can close with the critter and attempt to attack the wires - please specify at which foot/hand you want him to swing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2007)

OOC: 

Deasaigh is recovering from being choked by the beaded curtain, and unlimbering his bow - he'll get an attack on his next action phase (12).


----------



## draven14 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Right, Cerallos closes in cautiously and will attack any of the closest wires with a swing from his right hand as he holds his quarterstaff with his left.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: 

Jeremy, I'll need you to roll 3d6 for Cerallos to hit the wires.  Once you close, any of the wire groups will be available - just specify a limb.  BTW, you may want to reconsider about the quarterstaff - Cerallos will be at a minus to hit if holding the quarterstaff in his off hand (even if he doesn't use it) due to the fact that it is a two handed weapon and will make using his primary weapon awkward.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Will that roll I did still work though? It was supposed to be for this action. Thanks about the advice, he'll definitely tuck his staff away then, I didn't realise that!
And I'm still a bit confused on picturing all this. If the thing is still suspended, then I imagine the wires from this legs would be closer. I imagined Cerallos being on the left of him, so let's just say I'll swing at the wires attaching to his right leg, our left. Make sense?
If I still need to roll just let me know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC:

Sorry about that - I forgot you'd already rolled to hit!  I'll resolve that action this afternoon/evening when I get some time.  Your reasoning makes sense.  This system allows you to aim specifically at any body part when in hand to hand combat - figuring the 'normal' motions and maneuvering of combat expose every part at some time or another.  The wires from the creature's arms and legs extend into the walls of the room, the one from its head into the ceiling.  It is not maintaining a particular height - instead, it is swooping/diving and moving around (by means of manipulating the tension on the wires) to make itself more difficult to hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Cerallos maneuvers around to get a swing on the wires protruding from the creatures right foot.  His short sword bites, and a few of the wires are severed but the majority of the strand is still attached.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: On to Phase 09 (Skáth and Athelstan, and the Critter).  Skáth's DEX puts him first, then Puppet Man, then Athelstan.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2007)

*Skáth*

I want to stay as far away from this thing as possible.  I guess I can try throwing a crois at it.

1d6=1, 1d6=2, 1d6=6


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: Not only can he try, he can succeed!

IC:  

The tiny black blade whisks from the _faeborn_ hand to the undead chest, sticking solidly in the breasbone.  Difficult to tell if any significant damage was done.

The marionette responds with bolts of flame from its eyes.  With a flash, they streak out and knock Deasaigh off his feet - he stays down, moaning and clutching his chest.

With a wordless roar at seeing his friend so badly hurt, Athelstan launches himself through the air at the creature, flail spinning.  A sickening crunch announces the impact of the steel ball with the undead flesh of the thing's leg.  The large bone of its upper leg shatters under the blow.  However, the strange figure seems not to feel the pain a normal mortal would feel, and continues its odd dance suspended in the frigid air of the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths (Turn 01/Phase 12 - 'All Skate')*

OOC: Everybody gets an action this phase - make the most of it!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2007)

*Skáth*

I'll throw again.

1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=1


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Skáth pulls another tiny knife from the bandolier across his chest and hurls it at his foe.  Again he scores a solid hit to the chest, and this time the thing staggers visibly.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2007)

Gavril enjoys the warmth of his shimmering hot blade as he moves in for a chance to strike. He holds the sword with two hands. 

OOC: If he can get in range Gavril tries a Haymaker (3d6=18)  putting everything into hitting. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

The strange movements of the marionette put Gavril off his usual superb rhythm with the sword, and his blade finds only air.  Unfortunately the lack of expected resistance when sword meets flesh cause the swordsman to badly overbalance and he has trouble recovering.

OOC: 

That's one at each end of the spectrum now!  Because of the 18 roll, Gavril will have to use his next action phase (Phase 04 of the next Turn) recovering his balance and will not be able to attack (he'll also be at -1 DCV).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Lurching back from the scalding blade, the puppet man jerks his right leg pulling on the frayed wires extending from it.  As he completes the motion, small pieces of some crystaline substance (much like quartz) fall from unnoticed holes in the ceiling.  As they fall, they burst with a brilliant light, temporarily blinding everyone in the room.

OOC:

1/2 OCV and 1/2 DCV for everyone until Turn 02, Phase 08.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Damn!

The usually loquacious Gavril is reduced to grunts and mumbled curses as he flails about blindly trying to regain his balance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2007)

OOC: Jeremy and Bill must be busy . . .  As soon as I get Phase 12 actions from them we'll move on.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2007)

*Skáth*

OCC - who is on phase 12?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC:  

Everyone always acts on Phase 12.  Skáth has already thrown in Phase 12 (his second _Crois_), and Gavril did his haymaker and knocked himself off balance.  Just waiting for Jeremy and Bill, since I already know what Deasaigh and Athelstan are doing.

After Phase 12, we do the Post Phase 12 RECovery phase (where everyone gets some of their ENDurance back), then it's on to Phase 01 of Turn 02.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Sorry about that, I usually rely on my email to inform me of new posts, it must be doing that thing again, or emial is slow, I had none saying there were new posts!

  After recovering sight back, Cerallos winds up again and trys to chop any more wires that are in front of him.
All csl's to hit.
3d6-> [2,2,3] = (7)     
 Ha ,ha, take that you scoundrel!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

Sight will not be recovered until the end of Phase 08, giving everyone in the party 2 action phases (three for Cerallos and Bear, who haven't acted in Phase 12 yet) - being blind doesn't keep you from swinging, it just makes it much harder to hit and to defend yourself.  (Jeremy, I'll go ahead and take your roll for Phase 12 unless you tell me otherwise).


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 20, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Sorry about the delay from me...

Surprised from losing his sight, and very put out by the inconvenience, Béar curses the puppet (but does nothing else at this time).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2007)

*Into the Depths - Fighting Blind*

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]Cerallos focuses his will and desperately attempts to recall his adversary's last known position.  He flows into a new attack stance, swings, and feels brief resistance, then nothing as his sword flicks out.  There is also a sound as though a harp string has suddenly broken - a loud twang.  It is likely that he severed the wires extending from the creatures right foot, but this is impossible to determine without his sight.

OOC: I took the liberty of using Cerallos' _Martial Strike_ combat maneuver to add a couple of DC's damage.  Hope you don't mind.[/sblock]

The group hears a sharp _twang_, somewhat like the sound of a harpstring breaking, through the other sounds of combat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2007)

OOC:

Post Segment 12 RECovery Phase completed.  Everyone is feeling a little winded from the first Turn, but still definitely able to continue the fight.  Some minor physical damage was taken by a few of the characters, but nothing immediately life threatening.

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Skáth was feeling _very_ winded at the end of Turn 01.  Flying at full speed and fighting is draining to him.  If I may make a suggestion . . .

He has 3 unspent points he could put into END, raising it to 16 rather than 10.  That would help a lot.  And, although it wouldn't eliminate the 3 Heals/Day limit, it would also reduce the exhaustion he feels after each effort to Heal (though for characterization sake you might choose to continue playing that up).  He might also consider slowing down his flight speed to 5" while in combat, which would make him slightly more maneuverable as well as cutting his END use by one per Phase.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2007)

*Into the Depths - Fighting Bling (Turn 02/Phase 03)*

Now taking actions for Turn 02, Phase 03 (Skáth, Athelstan, and the creature).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Post Segment 12 RECovery Phase completed.  Everyone is feeling a little winded from the first Turn, but still definitely able to continue the fight.  Some minor physical damage was taken by a few of the characters, but nothing immediately life threatening.
> 
> ...




For Mike P Only [sblock]  I definitely like slowing down flight to help aid in this and would definitely do this anyway, it is easier to get off a good shot if I am not moving.  I know no gaming system is exactly realistic but I want to be sure I am understanding this correct.  As long as I fly at a slow pace, don't I recover end about as quickly as I eat them up?  Does throwing my weapons really take that much more effort that it puts me over the top? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2007)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Flying at his full speed takes 2 END, and every time he throws one of his special knives it takes 2.  I had him flying 3 Phases and throwing 2 knives this Turn, for a total of 10 END (his current total exactly), which is matched by his RECovery - he gets 10 END back in the post Segment 12 Recovery Phase.  Flying the entire Turn would use 12 END, but since he only has 10 the last 2 would come off his STUN total.  STUN and END are recovered independently, so he'll get both his 10 END and his 2 STUN back, but if he's hit by something that causes STUN damage during the turn (before he can recover it) . . .

If he wants to rest, he can use one of his action Phases to recover, but he'll have to land and not use any END that Phase in order to rest.

Is that clear as mud?  Let me know if I need to clarify it more - my explanations get a little long winded and sometimes lead to even more confusion . . .[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 OOC: Just FYI, I'm without internet at home until probably Friday, grrrr. I'm checking posting at work though. Mike if somehow I get too behind, which shouldn't happen, please fill in briefly.    Thanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2007)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Forgot to mention that slowing your Flight down a little (to 5") will save you 1 point of END per Phase - a total of 4 points over the course of a normal Turn for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2007)

*Into the Depths, Turn 02/Phase 03*

OOC: Waiting for action from Skáth, then I'll post results of Turn 02, Phase 03.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2007)

*Gavril*

The swordsman continues to flail about getting his balance and fantasizing about the devestation he will wreak on the flying undead.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth, feeling tired, will light on the ground to rest a second.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2007)

*Into the Depths, Turn 02/Phase 03*

Gavril hears a rush of displaced air and feels fiery heat on the left side of his face, but takes no damage - his confused flailing about having apparantly been effective against whatever the creature shot at him.

The group hears Athelstan give a shout of frustrated rage from the area of the room where the creature was before everyone was blinded.

OOC: Moving to Turn 02/Phase 04  - Gavril, Deasaigh, Cerallos, Béar (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## draven14 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Mike, do our characters know roughly where everyone is? Meaning if we swing, are we clear from hitting one another? Hard to keep track of everyone's positon.  And by the way, I have internet at home once again!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2007)

OOC: 

If anyone rolls a natural 3 to hit, I'd have to consider making that a hit against a party member in this situation.  Of course, there are ways of helping keep track of each other's movements . . .


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 24, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will listen to see if he can zero in on the puppet man.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: 

The only effect of the blindness is that your OCV and DCV are at 1/2 their normal value (and that a natural 18 will have a chance of hitting a party member).  Sound and memory are enough to give everyone general location of the creature unless you've taken a hearing impairment for your character (none of you has, to my knowledge).

This would be where using those CSLs to add to the To Hit roll is a good idea.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 25, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Okay.  Assuming the puppet man is within striking distance...

IC:  Béar awkwardly makes his way to his foe, using his ears for eyes, and takes a swing with Thanatos.

Adding all CSLs to hit, Béar rolls 3d6=6 to hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2007)

*Into the Depths: Turn 02/Phase 04*

For Béar Only:

[sblock]Béar makes his way to the general area of the melee and swings blindly with _Thanatos._  He feels a solid crunch and the great black mace impacts with something.  As no howls of outrage follow he has to assume he struck his target cleanly.  He also hears the familiar whistle of Deasaigh's arrow and feels the breeze of its passage very close to his cheek, a split second before hearing the clatter of steel against rock from farther back in the room.[/sblock]

The group hears a wet sounding crunch, followed closely by a clattering sound of steel striking rock.

OOC: Waiting for Cerallos' action, then on to Phase 06.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril can be heard muttering curses, "what's happening? Are we still in the fight? Sound off it you're able!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2007)

*Skáth*

"Here"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

"I'm still by the door.  Sing out and let me know where you are so I don't accidentally hole one of you!  Gods above and below, I hope this blindness doesn't last long!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2007)

*Athelstan*

"Near as I can tell, I'm near the back, center of the wall.  That _thing_ is hovering around me, but I think we've got a couple of good whacks on it!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Hell if I know where I am, just don't shoot this way. At least I think my eyes are clearing a little. I can almost see my blade in front of my face."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2007)

*Cerallos*

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]Cerallos takes another swing with his short sword, but it whistles through empty space.

Jeremy - Sorry to hear about Noah - we're praying for him to get better.  I went ahead and rolled for Cerallos to keep things moving.  Hope you don't mind.[/sblock]

"I'm close to Athelstan, still alive for now!  This blindness has got me all confused - I can't get a solid hit!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: Ready for Skáth, Athelstan, and Critter (Turn 02/Phase 06)


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 27, 2007)

*Béar*

To the party:  I think I struck our foe cleanly!  Can anybody see?  Is it still a threat?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2007)

*Athelstan*

"I've struck it once . . . unh . . . but not this time - I just missed!"

OOC: I guess Skáth's still resting  . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2007)

*Into the Depths: Turn 02/Phase 6*

The group hears another _whooshing_ of displaced air, and the temperature in the room seems to go up a degree or so - particularly noticeable in the frigid air down here.

For Béar Only:

[sblock]Béar feels the leathers on his right leg heating, but in spite of the momentary pain it doesn't seem as though any damage was done.[/sblock]

OOC:

Now taking actions for Turn 02/Phase 08 (Cerallos, Béar, Deasaigh, and Gavril)


----------



## draven14 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Mike the action you did for me, did I hit the thing? As soon as I know I'll post my next action.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 27, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skath is resuming his flight to about the same spot he was previously.  If he can not see the opponent, he will fly only, will not strike.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Mike the action you did for me, did I hit the thing? As soon as I know I'll post my next action.




You did not hit.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Cerallos*

If Cerallos can hear anything to give him an edge on a more accurate location of the creature, then he'll take a step towards that direction. With his short sword in his right hand, he takes a slice straight upwards to avoid a possible collision with a nearby friend . 
All csl's to hit. 
   3d6-> [2,4,4] = (10)
 He also announces before the swing, "I'm swinging!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 28, 2007)

OOC:  Can we see now that it's phase eight?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

OOC: At the end of the Phase - but your characters won't know that!


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 28, 2007)

*Béar*

Something is burning my leg!  We must finish this abomination before he harms us further!

Béar will attact the puppet man again

3d6=10 to hit (adding all CSLs to hit)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2007)

*Into the Depths (End of the Fight)*

For Béar Only:

[sblock]Thanatos impacts solidly on flesh, presumably the flesh of the construct, and it's movement ceases.[/sblock]

For Cerallos Only:

[sblock]Cerallos' short sword sinks deep into something soft and meaty, presumably the flesh of the construct.  Its unnatural movement stops suddenly.[/sblock].

Gradually, everyone's sight begins to clear.  Through the sparklings 'afterflash' images, they see the marionette man dangling limply from his wires.  The thing's right foot hangs down, the wires trailing from it severed.  Most of the party is gathered around the corpse, which is rent and torn, crushed and mauled, and has two arrows protruding (one went through and it's actually the arrowhead protruding rather than the fletchings).  Breath mists in the frigid air, but the party's exertions have warmed them enought that they don't feel the cold.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Skáth*

"This place is much more than I expected.  What do you all say to heading back to the surface for a nights rest?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 28, 2007)

*Béar*

Somewhat subdued:  That is a sound idea, Skath.  Let's go find a little rest on the surface.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2007)

*Gavril*

"That seems a reasonable idea, though I don't look forward to another climb."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2007)

*We Agree!*

Athelstan and Deasaigh concur, although Deasaigh suggests a search of the body and the room first to try to figure out how the thing did what it did.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "My compliments to you all, I'd say we worked well together even blind! The surface sounds good!"

 OOC: Now that we can see, anything to notice or investigate that would seem obvious?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2007)

*Athelstan*

Athelstan moves to the hanging body and begins an inspection, starting with the skull.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will fly around the room and inspect the other holes mentioned before.  He will also cut the remaining wires from the corpse.  He will ask Bear to pull each one firmly after the party has left the room, to hopefully activate any of the remaining boobie traps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Skáth flitters around the room, looking into the holes in the baseboard.  He is able to make out (barely) the tips of something sharp in many of the holes - looks like a pretty standard 'dart throwing' trap.  No telling what might have been on the tips . . .  even his small hands are unable to get at any of the darts to remove them without great risk of pricking his fingers.

Athelstan speaks up:

"Well, look at that!  There's a globe of some kind of glass or crystal in the things head - something warm's inside.  I wonder if that's what allowed it the throw fire?"

Just as the group looks around to see him pulling out the creature's preserved brain, dripping greenish fluid of some sort, and poke through it, the delicate sphere falls to the floor.  It rolls a little way with a soft tinkle of glass on stone before the deft alchemist manages to catch it up.

"Whew!  No telling what might have happened if that thing had broken!"

Further investigation of the room reveals a painting on the back wall - it was difficult to notice through the rime at first.

From east to west, the following three scenes are painted:

A wild spray of multicolored dabs of pigment, each small, round, and either red, green, yellow, or blue; a simple black square; a member of the frozen race encountered here by the party kneeling on one side of a small white square, atop of which is a red smear of paint, with five figures with overly long fingers and ovoid heads standing on the other side; the long fingered figures standing in a line with tear drop shaped dabs of orange pigment to either side and a simple black circle bisecting the line.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"Master Athelstan, can you make anything out of that object?"  
Cerallos takes some cleaning cloth from a pouch and cleans his blade good before sheathing it again. He then takes a swig of some water.
"Anyone care for some water?"
As the action is ceased and he's had a minute to rest, Cerallos feels a chill, he pulls up his hood.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2007)

*Athelstan*

"It's filled with some sort of amber colored fluid.  There's an opening covered by some sort of soft, flexible seal that keeps it inside.  I surmise that it's flamable, and that the creature was projecting it through a tube of some sort to throw it's fire.  Probably ignites on contact with air.  Very interesting . . ."

As he holds the sphere up for inspection, the party notes that it is quite small - about the size of a large marble - and is indeed almost completely full of an amber liquid that sloshes about thickly (OOC: like mercury).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Gavril*

"That globe of fire stuff could be quite a useful weapon, but I wouldn't want to carry it around. Think if it had been in my pocket when that wall came down." He shurgs, "If our flying friend could roast us with only a small amount then the whole thing could be quite an inferno." He goes to have a look at the painting.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 31, 2007)

*the back wall*

Béar, too, takes a closer look at the painting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

There's not really anything else to see regarding the painting - it's been fully described.  As far as the party can tell, the room has been fully investigated.


----------



## draven14 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "So Master Athelstan, are you carrying the marble of distruction? Do you know of any other uses you could have for it?"
If noone wants any water, Cerallos will put his waterskin away and draw his staff again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2007)

*Athelstan*

"Yes, sir, I've got it tucked in one of my potion pouches in my belt.  It should be safe there!  I was thinking that in desperate straits, I could use it as a sling bullet."

He turns to the others.

"You guys able to make sense of the paintings?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril takes a drink of water greatfully. He raise the flask and says "to your health", before taking a healthy swallow and returning it. "As for the paintings, I wouldn't hang it in my outhouse. I can't make sense of it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

"Well then, if we're finished here, let's return topside for some rest.  I'm about done in."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will talk with Bear and see if he is OK with trying to trip the other boobie traps before we leave here.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Let us return to the surface."


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 2, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will talk with Bear and see if he is OK with trying to trip the other boobie traps before we leave here.





Oh yes, your idea from before.  Béar will see if the wires will reach the door for a remote detonation.  I believe it is a good idea, Master Skath.   

_I should have thought of that!  I must be slipping...NO!  Don't let them see you disappointed  in yourself.  _  

OOC:  Mike, will the wires reach the door?  If so, feel free to roll and tell us the results.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

The wires severed by Cerallos will reach the door.  Will you sever the remaining wires from the things appendages, or will you drag the body over?


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 2, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  does anybody have an idea?  I'm pretty sure that something bad is going to happen if Béar makes the wrong decision.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - why do you think that?  Just because everything we do here get's us injured?

I vote for severing the limbs.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I'd say cut him down carefully so as not to let go the tension on the wires and leave the body in the middle of the room so we can see what effects are wrought. I temper this suggesting by noting that I'll be standing down the hall. Come to think of it, perhaps we should see if any more sections of the hall are rigged to fall before you start tugging? Hold on a moment and watch the wires." Gavril makes his way back to the fallen wall and gives a tug on the wires there. Then returns to the others to see if they saw anything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2007)

*Into the Depths*

Gavril has to use most of his considerable strength to move the wires.  When he finally manages to move them, those party members inside the room notice the creatures left arm is being pulled up as tension on those wires attached to it increases.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - why do you think that?  Just because everything we do here get's us injured?




OOC: It's a tricksy place, and no mistake!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, now I am really confused.  Did Gavril grab the ones that were already severed, or what.  Also at what point in their length did he grab them?


----------



## draven14 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I think he grabbed the ones down the hall that were exposed after it tumbled, is that right Mike?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2007)

OOC: 

Correct.  He went back outside the room and took the ends of the wire that were attached to the wall that fell down (the opposite end from the one attached to the hand).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

Returning to the rest of the group Gavril comments, "He dropped the wall on me. Now, I'm really glad he's dead...again."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2007)

*Skath*

Nice deduction, Gavril!!  

Skath will take the lead to exit, flying just ahead of the party's light source and using his silent flight proficiency.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2007)

*Into the Light*

The party gathers and heads out to the surface.  When they reach the Chamber of the Frozen Warriors it really gets slick again, but everyone manages to make it through without tripping and breaking a tailbone.  The sound of ice melting haunts the party the entire time they are in the chamber, and the water oozing over the frozen ground makes it even more slickery.

After a fairly easy climb to the top of the shaft (easy for everyone except Gavril, whose leg gives him lots of problems), the party is back at their camp.  The brilliant sunlight is almost blinding after so long in the darkness below, and it takes everyone a few minutes to adjust.  Once they do, they recognize that it is late afternoon up here.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2007)

*Skath*

On the way past the frozen warriors, Skath will head back to join the party where the light source is.

Have the warriors had any noticeable thaw from the first time we saw them?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril checks on Diddious, both to see that no harm has come to him and to make sure he didn't waste the day when Gavril's gear obviously needs some attention.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> On the way past the frozen warriors, Skath will head back to join the party where the light source is.
> 
> Have the warriors had any noticeable thaw from the first time we saw them?




No, it's almost as if they are not melting at all except when the party is present in the room . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2007)

*Into the Light*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril checks on Diddious, both to see that no harm has come to him and to make sure he didn't waste the day when Gavril's gear obviously needs some attention.




Plainly worn out from, um, something, Diddious appears to have spent most of the day sleeping.  He did manage to feed the beasts of burden before being overwhelmed by exhaustion.


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 6, 2007)

*Bear*

OOC:  How well did Bear do in his attempt to pull the heck out of the wires to trip the traps?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2007)

OOC:

Oops.  That kind of got lost in the shuffle.  Sorry about that.  In the interest of saving time, I'll assume you went with the _faeborn's_ suggestion and cut off the limbs.

IC:

Everyone moves out of the room, and Béar grabs all of the remaining wires.  After maneuvering carefully to the door with them, he braces himself and begins pulling.  His massive muscles bunch and twitch from the strain of pulling all of the wires at once, but he only has to draw them inches to set off the remaining traps.

Darts shoot from the holes in the other three baseboards, surely very difficult to evade in the midst of combat.  The curtain strands twitch, but do not reach out to grab again.  Nothing else noticeable happens.

OOC: 

Everyone feel free to comment on these occurrences, or on the happenings on the surface - just mark your post to make everyone aware of the subject to avoid confusion.


----------



## draven14 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Cerallos- About the remaining trap*

"Well, I think I would have preferred our temporary blindness than felt the effects of those darts! Well done Master Bear and Master Skath."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

The swordsman rouses his man. "Diddious old fellow can I not leave you alone for a moment? What if some beast had stalked upon you in your slumber. You'd have woken in his belly. We are in dangerous lands here."  Gavril goes to try and find an unmussed outfit among his gear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2007)

*Hoping for an Uneventful Night of Rest*

The crew goes about typical evening chores to prepare for sleep.  Diddious looks properly abashed about falling asleep, though there's likely nothing he could have done about it given his age and the rough travel.

The sun goes down as Skáth puts the finishing touches on supper and serves it up.  Everyone gathers companionably around the fire to discuss the plan for the remainder of the night and tomorrow.


----------



## draven14 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"So what, my friends, is our plan for the remainder of the night and tomorrow?"

 Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2007)

*Skath*

"That place is much more than I ever anticipated, it's no wonder the previous crew is missing.  I guess we should rest, and I will heal everyone in the morning and we can head back down."

OOC - Mike what do you have Skath at as far as HPs?  I don't seem to be able to find my notation.  I am going to use my last heal for today on someone...  who is damaged?  I will check everyone, do my inspections on whomever is damaged and non-magical healing.  Whomever is damaged worst will get this heal tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - Mike what do you have Skath at as far as HPs?  I don't seem to be able to find my notation.  I am going to use my last heal for today on someone...  who is damaged?  I will check everyone, do my inspections on whomever is damaged and non-magical healing.  Whomever is damaged worst will get this heal tonight.




Here's a list of each of the characters, followed by the BODY damage they've _taken_, their _total_ BODY, and the percent of their BODY total they _have left_.

Skath:  2/5/60%
Gavril:  5/17/71%
Deasaigh:  5/13/62%
Cerallos: 5/15/67%
Bear: 9/15/40%
Athelstan: 3/12/58%

Skath would have sworn Athelstan's injuries looked worse than that after the wall fell on him.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Here's a list of each of the characters, followed by the BODY damage they've _taken_, their _total_ BODY, and the percent of their BODY total they _have left_.
> 
> Skath:  2/5/60%
> Gavril:  5/17/71%
> ...




OK, it's a toss up, I think for this one, I will heal myself.

examine/prep check on self heal (1d6=2, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)

making the check with 4 to spare so new target number of 15

magical heal (1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=4) -  just barely making the check and healing...

magical heal roll check (1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=6)

healing 17 stun and 5 body.


Sorry these are out of order, I forgot to roll the  heal check, I got confused because I was using 3 dice for both and did not realize I had to roll separate until I reviewed your how to heal post.  If you check the chronological order, you'll see they are right and I did not cheat.


This should have me feeling fine and dandy.  I will heal all others in the morning.  With these rolls, I wish I had healed Bear, it can't get much better...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2007)

*Gavril*

With a little help from Diddious and a search of his gear Gavril comes up with some dried food and wine, which he shares. "So what next? Did we see anything that would indicate that there is any metal worth mining here?"


----------



## draven14 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"Let's not forgot our task at hand too, to find what's his name, I almost forgot why we were here when we were down there! Any suggestions?" Cerallos tinkers with a few of his weapons. He pulls out some of the things he has accumulated over the journey so far too, seeing if he can get any ideas with any of them.


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 13, 2007)

*Béar*

It seems to me that this mine has been over-run with something that doesn't want us here.  From the nature of the trap we just saw, I think it has been here for a while.  I believe that we can clear this area ourselves, right now, but without proper security guarding the mine when we leave, another evil can easily find a home here.  Except for the one miner we have yet to find, everybody who was here is dead so nobody will be here when we leave.

But, I think we should still clear the mine.  We are here.  We can do it.  And we will find more favor with the Queen if we can report to her that we not only found the answer to her question, but we also solved the problem.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 13, 2007)

*Skath*

"I agree with you Bear, it will be challenging and may require a few trips to the surface for rest and healing, I do worry about Diddious, maybe we can find him a good hiding spot where he can remain and sleep while we are below?  Does anyone have a way to contact the queen or _____? (The name of the guy who gave us this mission)  It would be a good idea to keep the area secure once we clean it.  You are right and it would be silly to clear it and have another group inhabit it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

"I think it likely that the Queen can send troops to secure the mine once we report back to her, if she wishes it and can spare the men.  It is but a few days walking for a small group such as ourselves, somewhat longer for a larger group of soldiers, from here to the new capitol.  Gealach should be at Tearmann, as well, if the Queen hasn't sent him on another mission already."


----------



## draven14 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"So that's that then, we'll head back down in the morning? I like your idea Master Skathe for finding a place for Master Diddious to hide."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Indeed, I was most worried for Diddious' safety while we were below. A hiding place would be just the thing."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2007)

*Athelstan*

"We can look for a safe spot for your man in morning's light tomorrow.  I'll stand first watch, as I'm not really sleepy.  Anyone care to join me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

"I'll watch with you, my friend.  We'll leave the other watches to the rest of you, and take our posts."

With that, Deasaigh and Athelstan move out of the circle of light shed from the campfire and take up their watches.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 14, 2007)

*Skath*

I'd like the last watch so I can get some interrupted sleep in order to regain my healing spells


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2007)

*An Uneventful Night*

The small group settles in, with Athelstan and Deasaigh on first watch, Skáth on last watch, and the rest of the party distributed as they wish in between.  The night passes uneventfully, for once, and the party wakes rested and refreshed.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Skath*

OOC - Mike, I plan on healing Athelstan next.  In a previous post you mentioned I had to heal each wound separate.  Are all 9 of his missing body points from one injury or how is it divided up?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Moving*

Hi guys,

I will be in the process of moving to Chicago starting tomorrow.  I will tear down the PC in the early AM so will not be able to post for the next few days.  Mike please take care of Skath and play him as you see fit after noon on Thurs the 15th.  See you Monday!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - Mike, I plan on healing Athelstan next.  In a previous post you mentioned I had to heal each wound separate.  Are all 9 of his missing body points from one injury or how is it divided up?




See OOC Thread


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will examine and prep Athelstan's wounds:

examine/prep Athelstan's wounds (1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=3),

Thus adding 2 back for my magical healing attempt of 4 die target number of 9 plus 2 =target number of 11 or less

magical healing skill check (1d6=1, 1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=4)

did not heal


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Skath*

After resting to recover his end, Skath will try and heal Deasaigh

examine/prep Deasaigh's wounds (1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=1)

making the roll by 7, adding 3 to my roll making the target number of 12 for 4 die

healing Deasaigh's wounds (1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)

failing again


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Skath*

After again resting, he will try and heal Cerallos' wounds

examine/prep Cerallos' wounds (1d6=4, 1d6=1, 1d6=4)

making the check by 8, thus adding 4 to my target number of 9 making a target of 13 with 4 die

healing Cerallos' wounds (1d6=5, 1d6=5, 1d6=1, 1d6=1)

success, finally, healing 

actual recovery of body (1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=5)

Cerallos regains 5 body.

Skath is exhausted and unfortunately from previous post, Skath will not be able to heal any of the wounds on Athelstan or Deasaigh.  Once failure has occurred, there is nothing more he can do.

New body should be:

Skath: 5/5/0%
Gavril: 5/17/71% - Skath can still try a heal tomorrow
Deasaigh: 5/13/62%
Cerallos: 10/15/33%
Bear: 9/15/40% - Skath can still try a heal tomorrow
Athelstan: 3/12/58%


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2007)

*A New Day Dawns*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will examine and prep Athelstan's wounds:
> 
> examine/prep Athelstan's wounds (1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=3),




Upon examining Athelstan's wounds, you find that he is physically sound - his wounds have disappeared, leaving only some minor scarring to indicate where they were (and in some cases, not even that).

OOC: 

You may make a check to heal another party member, if you wish.  Also, the first number in the list is how many BODY are missing, not how many they have left (Athelstan was down 3, not 9).


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Upon examining Athelstan's wounds, you find that he is physically sound - his wounds have disappeared, leaving only some minor scarring to indicate where they were (and in some cases, not even that).
> 
> OOC:
> 
> You may make a check to heal another party member, if you wish.  Also, the first number in the list is how many BODY are missing, not how many they have left (Athelstan was down 3, not 9).




Upon examining Athelstan, Skath will speak softly for only he to hear, "seems you have some added talents."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will use his final heal on Bear:

examine and prep check - 

examine/prep Bear's wounds (1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=4)

adding 4 to my target number of 13 for 4 die

magical heal check for Bear (1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=6, 1d6=1)

failing,

Skath, feeling discouraged with his performance his shake his head, mutter to himself and begin walking away fromthe party for some alone time.


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 18, 2007)

OOC:  It's okay, Mike.  Béar is not mad at Skath.  He knows he tried his best


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 18, 2007)

*at camp*

Béar finishes whatever duties he sees to do around the camp.  "Wake me for my watch."


----------



## draven14 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 OOC: I must be imagining things, I could have sworn Mike, that you posted that the rest of our watches went without incident, but I can't find it anywhere! Weird. Anyway.

Cerallos will take watch with Bear or whoever is closer to morning too, so he can hopefully get some good sleep.
He removes the necessary weapons for a decent comfort and beds down.

I knew I wasn't imagining things! I found it, #461. Thank goodness, I was concerned!   

So, scratch that, Cerallos awakens with a stretch, puts his weapons back on and works up his face paint for touch up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2007)

*Dawn of a New Day*

Everyone's up (except Diddious - he's just too worn out from yesterday to move around much  ).

Athelstan's cooking breakfast, and Cerallos is touching up his face paint.  Everyone is as ready as possible to again face the travails of the coal mines . . .


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

Grumbling about having to dress without Diddious' assistance, Gavril redies himself for another trip to the mine. He dresses in his warmest clothes and refills the lantern.


----------



## draven14 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Cerallos- Pile of bones*

OOC: Mike, can we see the pile of bodies we burned from our campsite and if so, are they as we left them?

  Cerallos finishes his paint and then tinkers with some of his weapons, cleaning some, sharpening others.  "Good morning all."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2007)

*Dawn of a New Day*

OOC: 

It's a very easy walk to the ash pile - as far as Cerallos can tell the only disturbance to the pile is what the wind made of the ashes.


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 21, 2007)

*yet again...*

Finishing the preparations for the day, Béar is ready to kick some tail... "If everybody is ready... Let's go."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2007)

*Once More, Into the Breach . . .*

The intrepid group makes its way back to the mine shaft, and climbs down carefully.

OOC: DEX checks all around (except for the little one, of course), please!


----------



## draven14 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Here we go again,"  Cerallos says as he grabs a rope.


3d6-> [1,5,3] = (9)


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 22, 2007)

3d6=12 for dex


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2007)

OOC: Scott?  You out there?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Dex. check (3d6=10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2007)

*Once More, Into the Breach*

Everyone makes it down the shaft again, where the group finds things pretty much as they left them.

Though they hear the sound of dripping water in the 'Frozen Warrior' room, the ice does not appear to have melted any further than when they left yesterday.

Everyone again makes it safely through this room (OOC: took the liberty of rolling the DEX checks myself in the interest of moving things along) and out into the corridor on the other side.

Facing North at the intersection, the choices are North (into the Pyramid room), West (back to the Marionette room - there is still more to explore past that one), or East (unexplored thus far).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril suggests going West to finish the area we've already started.


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 23, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will agree with Gavril.  "Let's finish this."


----------



## draven14 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Sounds good, let's light this candle."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The intrepid party makes its way slowly back to the intersection outside the Marionette room.  The options from here are to re-enter the room and take another look around there (there are no other exits from that room that the party noted) or to turn north into the corridor into which Béar jumped in his attempt to avoid the falling wall.

OOC: I don't have a map at work with me, so text descriptions will have to suffice until I get home and can scan the updated map.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Let us take another look around in the Marionette's chamber. Surely, such an unsual guardian protects something."


----------



## arkansasdave (Feb 24, 2007)

*Béar*

"Agreed"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2007)

*Skath*

Once the group is down, we can proceed to the puppet room


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2007)

OOC: 

Sorry about the delays, guys!  I was a total bum all weekend - don't think we moved off the couch more than a couple of times.  It was great while it lasted, but of course we felt like crap once we finally did get up and around a little.  I'll get the next post up either tonight or tomorrow and we can move forward.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re-Exploring the Marionette Room*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Further investigation of the room reveals a painting on the back wall - it was difficult to notice through the rime at first.
> 
> From east to west, the following three scenes are painted:
> 
> A wild spray of multicolored dabs of pigment, each small, round, and either red, green, yellow, or blue along with a simple black square; a member of the frozen race encountered here by the party kneeling on one side of a small white square, atop of which is a red smear of paint, with five figures with overly long fingers and ovoid heads standing on the other side; the long fingered figures standing in a line with tear drop shaped dabs of orange pigment to either side and a simple black circle bisecting the line.




The painting and the corpse are still as the party left them yesterday.  There are no other exits from the room.  The traps have been triggered, and as the marionette is lying exactly as the party left it there is no reason to suppose that they've been reset.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 3, 2007)

*Béar*

"It looks as though everything is as we left it...let's go further down the hallway."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Forward!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2007)

OOC: Working on a last minute addition to begin responding to some of the recent feedback.  Will post this evening.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Sounds good, let us continue."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: 

At long last - we move forward!  (Sorry about the delays - I had some stuff to work out and have had lots of distractions this past few weeks.  Hopefully we'll be on again and posting regularly now).

IC:

The party moves back out of the marionette room and into the hallway to the north.  There, they are confronted by a semi-circular hallway with five closed stone doors evenly spaces around the inside of the semi-circle (see accompanying map).


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

The swordsman ponders the stone doors. 

OOC: Can we open these as normal or do they appear to require more complex means or brute strength to open?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The doors are simple stone affairs, narrow enough that a 'normal' size human will have to squeeze a bit to pass through.  Person's of the race frozen in this place would fit comfortably.  Each is marked with a symbol: a broken triangle inside a circle.  There are no handles or knobs, prompting the conclusion that the doors should be opened simply by pushing.  However, each door does have an iron bar attached to the wall on the left side that looks as if it will rotate down and fit into a matching iron bracked on the opposite side of the door.  

As the party examines the center door, Gavril becomes aware of a muted thumping sound coming from the corridor to the east.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril turns east. "Does anyone here that thumping?" he asks softly. "I think perhaps there is someone or something active behind one of these doors."


----------



## draven14 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "I hear that as well. Can the door be opened?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: For clarity's sake, I'll number the doors 1 to 5, starting with the door on the extreme West End.

IC:

Further investigation leads the party to door number 4, behind which all now hear the clear sounds of thumping and a muffled voice.  Unlike the other doors in this hallway, the bar has been drawn across this one.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

With a shrug, Gavril raps sharply on the stone door three times with the hilt of his dagger.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

At the sound of Gavril's dagger on the door, the thumping and shouting from the other side stop abruptly.  A second later, the shouting starts again but without the thumping this time.

OOC: Anyone who wishes may make a PERception check to understand the words from the other side.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Cerallos*

3d6-> [1,2,2] = (5)
  for perception.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Perception Roll (3d6=7)


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 7, 2007)

*Bear*

3d6=11 for perception


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Everyone is able to make out the words shouted by a throaty female voice: "Hey!  Is somebody out there?  You have to get me out of here!  Hello!  Hello?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2007)

*Gavril*

Intrigued, Gavril shouts, "A moment lady, while we divine the nature of the lock." More softly to the others he asks, "what do you make of that? Should we try to open it?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bear*

"I would not be surprised if it is a trap--what is a female doing out here?  The only person unaccounted for is a male.  This doesn't make any sense.....But I have to know the truth.  Gavril, ask her something that would prove she is a human and of good intentions."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2007)

*Skath*

"Well I guess someone managed to get past this door, there is a possibility it might be who we are looking for."

OCC - we did find all but one body correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

You found enough bodies to account for all but one of the number given you, and none of the bodies found matched the description of Vyl Corruck.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"That is true, were we ever actually told that this Vyl Corruck was a male? I don't think we can very well leave her in there do you gents? I imagine you don't Master Gavril,"  Cerallos says with a slight grin.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I would of course never leave a damsel in distress," notes Gavril returning the sly look of Cerallos. He speaks more loudly. "What can you tell us of the miners here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

"Sir, I have no knowledge of the miners here!  My name is (it sounds like she says Die), and I was on the trail of a villain and a story when I was struck on the head.  When I woke up, I was trapped in this room with a knot on my skull and without my gear.  Now let me out!  It's not right to keep a person imprisoned when they've done nothing wrong!"

At this last, everyone in the party feels a compulsion to follow the voice's instruction - not as though they were being magically compelled (there's no loss of willpower), just the note of command and self assurance in the voice.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Very well, stand back we are unsure of the mechanism." More softly he adds, "I say we see what's on the other side."  If no one objects, Gavril will try to move the bar into the upright position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The bar rotates up easily but with a grinding sound indicating that it has seen little use recently, and comes to rest in the upright position on the left side of the door (opposite the hinges).  As he begins to push on the door, he feels some resistance from the other side.  The door moves back and forth a little, then the resistance gives way and Gavril pushes the door into the chamber beyond.

Standing framed by the doorway in the light of the party's single lantern is a small female.  She is dressed in simple travelling leathers of quality cut, but has no other gear.  She is five feet, give or take an inch, and athletically slender.  You cannot see her face, as she has her eyes shielded by her arms.  Fingers of straight, raven black hair swirl around her shoulders and down almost to her waist.

"I'd say you're a sight for sore eyes, if my eyes were working a little better."

Her voice is fine aged whiskey and smoke - silky smooth with the hint of a bite to it - and her charisma is undeniable as she speaks.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "How long have you been kept in here Miss, I'm sorry, what is your name?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

The dandy eases the light down and a little to the side so that, while the woman is still illuminated, the light is less intensly on her face. He doffs his hat and sketches a bow. "Gavril Lorant at your service madam."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

With the easing of the light, the mysterious woman slowly lowers her hands revealing marvelously clear hazel eyes set in a very pretty face that would be of surpassing beauty were it not for a nose a trifle too long and a jawline just a hair too strong.

"I thank you sirs for my timely rescue.  I am called Dílis Aerach (OOC: 'Jee-lish Ā-ruch,' where the final 'ch' is throaty - like in Loch Ness).  Now if I can just find my gear I'll be able to get on with my mission."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gavril*

All polished courtesy, Gavril addresses the woman. "Certainly, we'd be honored to help you. I don't think we've run acoss anything that might be yours in this odd place. What do you know about this place or your capters?"


----------



## draven14 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos steps back just into the light's edge and raises his hood. He rests his hands towards the top of his quarterstaff and  listens to the conversation, waiting to chime in if need be.

Quite a lovely lady...I wonder how long before she asks me of my face paint?...our journey continues to get stranger by the day...


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 11, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Béar stands off to the side and waits for a surprise attack from one of the other rooms, or from the hallway from we just came.  He is listening to the conversation, but unengaged and not looking toward the crowd.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2007)

*Once More . . .*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> All polished courtesy, Gavril addresses the woman. "Certainly, we'd be honored to help you. I don't think we've run acoss anything that might be yours in this odd place. What do you know about this place or your capters?"




"Almost nothing, in fact.  I was on the trail of one Illé Sorden, a vile creature who rumor says is trying to resurrect the worship of an ancient, and very evil, god.  I trailed him to an inn to the West of here, but by the time I got there it had been attacked and he'd fled the scene with some sort of artifact meant to aid him in his quest.  I was following his trail when I was ambushed, as I mentioned earlier, and awoke in this ghastly chamber.  I assume Sorden was my attacker, but I have no evidence of this.  I have some vague memories of waking up earlier with a very dizzy feeling, and seeing strange colors flashing behind my eyelids, but nothing concrete."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2007)

"What perchance was the name of this inn and the nature of the attack?" Gavril probes his memory, has he heard of Illé Sorden?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

"The inn was the Wickshine's Last Inn, and the innkeeper and his wife spoke of foul creatures risen from the dead to try to destroy them.  They were saved by the timely intervention of a few of their guests, though they did lose a child in the struggle."

OOC: Illé Sorden is the name of the guest at the inn who summoned the skeletons, and disappeared during the attack.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Interestingly enough, I and some of my companions were guests of the inn on the night of the attack. Though we were able to fight off the undead, we would like a chance to chance to share our feelings about the event with Mr. Sorden. I think considerable catharsis would be achieved if we could properly express ourselves."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

This thought obviously appeals to Dílis, as a wolfish and almost disturbingly bloodthirsty grin momentarily splits her handsome face.

"Then it seems our paths will run as one, at least for a while.  It occurs to me that, while I've given you the courtesy some of my doings, I know nothing of what brings you to this place.  Indeed, I know nothing of where I actually am.  If you'd be so kind as to share at least our where abouts with me I'd feel a little less lost."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath, growing tired of this conversation, lites on Bear's shoulder.  As he lands he will whisper to Bear... "I assume we should wait out Gavril's flirtaion?"  Then for all to hear..."SHAMELSS!!  Oh did I say that outloud?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 12, 2007)

*Béar*

Snickering under his breath at Skath's remark, Béar replies (so everybody can hear):  "I hope our enemies are listening to this flirtation.  We won't have to fight; we will just bore them to death!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril turns his head in Skathe's direction and his hat shielding the lady from his expression waggles his eyebrows suggesting he is enjoying the sport and takes the comment as a compliment. He turns back all serious and earnest. "You'll pardon my sharp tongued companions, they've obviously been under a lot of stress lately. We are investigating what we were led to believe is a silver mine, but clearly it is something quite different. It is filled with frozen primitive looking humanoids and diabolical traps. We were just trying to figure out what we'd stumbled onto here when we found ourselves on your doorstep."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"No offense taken - plainly their remarks were aimed at you and not me, and good natured ribbing is a good sign that your group is close knit.  Though, the world has indeed fallen far when simple good manners are mistaken for flirtation, I think."

She turns to the rest of the group.

"May I have the courtesy of your names, gentlemen?  You've heard mine, and may call me Dílis if it pleases you to do so."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Desaigh calmly introduces himself, very polished and somewhat aloof - an attitude enhanced by the scarlet scarf hiding most of his face.

Athelstan, however, is plainly discomfited - his tongue trips over itself a few times as he stammers out his name.  He withdraws somewhat into his hood as he speaks, plainly wishing to hide his oddly colored skin.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will purposefully wait to be last for the introduction


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]As the others introduce themselves, Skáth feels a small 'jolt.'  Someone's just gotten a little irritated and given him a snack!  It actually tastes pretty good, as it's flavored with mild amusement as well.  Sort of like a really dark roast coffee with a little sugar - bittersweet.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2007)

*Skath*

For Mike P. Only:

[sblock]  Can I tell who it came from - or at least the direction? [/sblock]

[sblock]As the others introduce themselves, Skáth feels a small 'jolt.'  Someone's just gotten a little irritated and given him a snack!  It actually tastes pretty good, as it's flavored with mild amusement as well.  Sort of like a really dark roast coffee with a little sugar - bittersweet.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]Nah - Skáth's ability to feed on emotion isn't really a power (he didn't pay for it with Character Points) and is meant to give flavor rather than advantage.

If you're interested, though, you could spend some character points on an Empathy power.  You could develop it to simply detect emotion (anywhere from a very basic ability to one sophisticated enough to actually act as a 'targeting sense' - allowing him to use it to fight when he can't see).  You could even give him an ability to directly manipulate the emotions of others - a subtle but often very useful power.

Endless possibilities for developing him into _your_ character . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2007)

For Mike P Only:

[sblock]Now that would be very neat, to be able to "sense an opponent when I could not see them, neat way to look at that.  I'd like to look into that.  Where would I look in the material you gave me to find out more about this stuff?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

As Dílis moves out into the corridor, the party has a chance to 'size her up' a little more closely.

Description:

At five feet even and about 110 pounds, Dílis is a compact bundle of athletic muscle.  She has glistening jet black hair and golden brown skin, and remarkably clear hazel eyes set in a face that would be beautiful were it not for a nose just a little too strong and a jawline just slightly too square - very pretty, but not a 'classic' beauty.  She moves strongly and fluidly, but without Skáth's unearthly grace.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> For Mike P Only:
> 
> [sblock]Now that would be very neat, to be able to "sense an opponent when I could not see them, neat way to look at that.  I'd like to look into that.  Where would I look in the material you gave me to find out more about this stuff?[/sblock]




For Mike Only:

[sblock]On your portable hard drive, look under 'RPG Stuff/HERO Files/HERO System Publications' and open 'HERO System, 5th Edition Revised.'  The relevant information starts on page 160.

Here's how I'd break it down for a truly useable ability:

Detect Emotions: 5 points
Sense (means it's on all the time - you don't have to use a 1/2 Phase action to 'activate' it): 2 Points
Discriminatory (he can tell which emotion he's detecting): 5 Points
Targeting (makes the sense useable for combat, etc.): 10 Points

So, for 22 Points you've got a sense that will allow him to determine the direction and distance to anything within his normal 'line of sight' - a 120 degree arc in front of him - that feels emotions.  However, at this point value he wouldn't be able to differentiate between 'friend' and 'foe,' and if he uses it without sight he might be swinging at his allies (almost everyone in combat is going to feel the same basic range of emotions).

For an extra 5 points, he could change 'Discriminatory' to 'Analyze,' allowing differentiation between friend and foe, more precise differentiation between emotions, etc.  This would bring the total to 27 Points.

At this level, the ability would work almost exactly like sight.  Feeling creatures could still 'sneak up' behind him, though they would have to make a surprise roll because this is an extra sense, not a replacement (his hearing and other senses continue to work as well, so he might hear an enemy approaching and turn to face him - thus bringing the things emotions into his 'line of sight').  This sense could be 'blinded' by the presence of extraordinarily strong emotions (such as a person who is 'enraged' or 'berzerk') - though turning away from the source of this emotion would restore normal functionality.

For 2 more points (29 Point total) he could increase the Arc of Perception to 240 Degrees, and for 5 more (32 Point total) to 360 Degrees.  This would give feeling creatures a drastic reduction in their ability to surprise him, but would also negate his ability to turn away from the source of 'blinding' emotion - the presence of such within his range would 'blind' the ability no matter which way he was facing.

You could buy the adders in whatever combination/order you desire, and you can start at a very basic level and add on as you get more points (Rationale: He gets better with it the more he practices/uses it).

I think the optimum level would be everything mentioned except the Increased Arcs of Perception (they'd definitely be useful, but might make the ability a little _too_ useful for your GM's taste, and to me the need to turn to sense what's behind you makes it cooler).  I'm not forbidding these adders, just commenting that I think the ability would be more 'flavorful' without them.

You should also note that not all creatures that might attack you feel emotions.  Most undead, constructs (like Golems), etc. won't, for example.

For what it's worth, I think this would be a very cool addition to your character![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2007)

For Mike Only:

[sblock]One more thing about using Empathy as a targeting sense:

In some cases, feeling creatures may be able to mask their feelings, or the 'background level' of feelings in the area may be high enough that a PERception roll will be required to pick out one particular source of emotion (in a large crowd, especially at an emotionally charged event such as a rally or performance, for example).  This could affect Skáth's ability to actively find someone (when he's 'looking' for them) or his ability to pick up a possible threat (to just 'notice' someone who's angry in the crowd).  Individual feelings would get lost in the background noise.  PERception roll modifiers that would apply will affect this (the larger the crowd, the more difficult to percieve individual sources).  You can buy modifiers to his PER for this ability at the cost of 1 CP per +1 bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Wow, that's a lot of spoilers! lol

 IC:  With a slight bow of his hooded head, "Lady Dilis, I am Cerallos,"  he says simply and awaits the others.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 14, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar neither politely nor gracefully introduces himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2007)

OOC: Does that mean he introduces himself but not politely or gracefully, or that he doesn't introduce himself at all?


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 14, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Ahh, yes.  I see.   I meant to say that Béar will indeed introduce himself, but he will do it like a true jerk--very unfriendly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: Got it.

IC:

"Well, now that we all know each other, what shall we do?  From the fact that you and I have encountered at least one of the same people in our travels it would seem that our destinies are linked for now.  I'd like to travel with you for a bit and see what happens.  Cerallos, I notice you carry several javelins.  Would you mind loaning one to me, until we stumble across my gear?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow, that's a lot of spoilers! lol




OOC: [sblock=for the other players]I didn't want us to feel left out, so I did our own spoiler. I think the DM spoils Skath. Its that whole shared name thing.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

*Gavril*

"We can but hope your things are nearby, perhaps even in one of the other cells."  He gestures down the hall at the other doors. "Dare we open another?"  he asks his companions.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2007)

*backing up - sorry*

As Skath introduces himself to the lady, he will fly over to her hover about 18 inches from her face and, "My name is Skath.  Welcome to our group.  I am curious how you came to be here alone...you mention you were on the trail of Illé Sorden, were you doing this alone?  What would have been his destiny had you caught up to him?  Are you a magic user?  Sorry about all the questions but it makes for a tighter group if we each know the strengths and weaknesses of the others."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC:

No problem - I rushed things a little, assuming your introduction would be generic.  We'll play it in order posted rather than 'going back' so anyone who wants can spin off this part of the conversation.  First conversations under stressful circumstances can be a little disjointed.

IC:

"Again, no offense taken; you have no real reason to trust me, and we will indeed be more effective if we understand each other.  However, as far as I know you are but a group of bandits and looters - and quite a charming group you are (said with a little sarcasm) - and the return of information about yourselves would be welcome.

I was pursuing Ser Sorden alone.  When I fine him, he'll either accompany me back to Court to face the Queen's questions and the justice following, or he'll perish at my hands and I'll take proof of such back to Queen Mathair.

I am not a user of magic - I've never learned those skills - but a musician and storyteller.  One could say I have good people skills.  I've developed enough skill with the blade to protect myself as well."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2007)

*Skath*

"How is it you think Sorden will accompany you willingly?"  Skath will lite on the woman's shoulder.  "We are on a mission from the queen as well, though I understand why you think we bandits and looters given our appearance...well... all of us but this one", Skath gestures to Gavril.  "We have been commissioned by... I seem to have forgotten his name."  Skath will turn back to his mates, "Do you guys remember the name of the guy working for the queen?  Anyway, we were at the Wickenshire and Sorden released some undead on the inn for some reason and left with an orb.  We were able to save the Inn but lost him in the process.  That is how we came across the guy whose name I can not remember, and he commissioned us to check out the disappearance to a group of miners here, working in the queen's service,  and this led us to you.  These caves seem to have a lot of magic running through them, presumably Sorden's doing.  I think that's the jist of it..."  turning back to the group, "did I omit anything of importance?"


----------



## draven14 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 OOC: Good one Mike P having her ask me for one of my precious weapons!    And man that purple font is killing me, I'm laughing because I probably look like an old man when I try and read it! lol

 IC: Cerallos is obviously uncomfortable by her request. As he fidgets for a moment, he waits for this new conversation and adds, "Well the innkeeper's children were affected by whatever magic was used there and they attacked us before the skeletons showed up. We have been on a series of very strange events ever since to say the least."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Good one Mike P having her ask me for one of my precious weapons!    And man that purple font is killing me, I'm laughing because I probably look like an old man when I try and read it! lol




OOC: I thought you'd like that!  I'm trying to find a color that suits her.  How's this one look?

IC:

After the brief awkward silence, Dílis turns to the party in general:  "Anybody got a knife or dagger I can use?  I promise to take good care of it, and only use it in pursuit of the purpose for which it was made!"


----------



## draven14 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I did like that and the new color's perfect! Thanks!

IC: Reaching back to draw his javelin to hand to her, "I apologize Lady Dilis...I'm afraid I do not part well with my weapons, even in the best of interests. Please forgive me?"

 Mike, do I need to roll for EGO check?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2007)

OOC:

Yup.  No adjustment in this case, just roll me 3d6 and compare it to the EGO roll (to the right of your EGO score on the character sheet).  If you fail, you'll change your mind at the last minute and create further discomfort.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Cerallos*

EGO: 3d6-> [5,2,2] = (9)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> OOC: Good one Mike P having her ask me for one of my precious weapons!    And man that purple font is killing me, I'm laughing because I probably look like an old man when I try and read it! lol




OOC: It is hard to find a color that works for all three site color schemes. I switched to 'stealth' recently and found that I can no longer read Gavril's 'PINK'. I frequently find that by highlighting the offending text with my mouse I can see it clearly.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 15, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar rolls 3d6=11  to perception on Cerellos' uncomfort.

OOC:  if this meets the DM's requirements, please let me know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: 

The awkward pause was . . . um . . . awkward for everyone, and Cerallos has made no secret of his loathing to give over any of his weapons.  So Béar notices Cerallos' discomfort.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: It shouldn't have been too terribly uncomfortable as I was intending to use the discussion between the lady and Skath as a temporary distraction. I would have thought that the rest of our group would have noticed it before her, but's all good. At any rate, he still apologizes to her!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Dílis accepts the proferred javelin with good grace, quickly and professionally looks over the blade, and declares herself ready.  Those accustomed to looking for such things (everyone except Athelstan, in other words) note that she moves as one who can handle herself in a fight, but she holds the javelin somewhat awkwardly - definitely not her preferred weapon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"This doesn't look like any silver mine I've ever seen - not that I've ever seen a silver mine, but from the stories they're all rough cut, with wooden braces every 15 feet or so.  This is very well worked stone."


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 16, 2007)

*Bear*

to Dilis:
"You look a bit rusty with the long weapon.  how would this hatchet and knife suit you?"   With that, Bear forcefully, but not violently, holds the two weapons for her to take and try out.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos gives Bear a slight knod if he catches it and anticipates the possibility of gaining his weapon back.
  In an attempt to disguise this further, "Yes, wait til you see the room with the warriors in ice cubes or the room with the skeleton that nearly cooked us with fire from atop a pyramid! And oh yeah, let's not forget the puppet room where wires made this abomination sprinkle down a blinding mist for us!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

The lady gives Cerallos a wink as she passes the javelin back to him.  She accepts the knife from the warrior with a soft word of thanks and a promise to return it to him as soon as her own gear is recovered.  

She rejects the hatchet: "I'd likely cut my own hand off with that thing - with the javelin at least the blade was a good distance from my body."

She makes a few experimental cuts and thrusts with the knife, weighing the balance and heft.  She's obviously much more comfortable with it than with the javelin.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 18, 2007)

*Béar*

"Let us clear the other rooms in this area...we may luck into your belongings."    Béar will go to the furthest room on the right and look the door over, listen for breathing/talking/whatever on the other side.  
(OOC: I believe we are on the second room from the far right side?)


----------



## draven14 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos sheepishly halfway grins from Dilis' expression and gladly welcomes his javelin back as if it were the Prodigal Son returning and promptly stores it away. "Thank you my Lady."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 19, 2007)

*Skath*

"Gealach Crois!!  That is the name I was trying to think of!!!!  He is the one that put us to work for the queen."  To Dílis Aerach, "Have you heard of him?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

To Cerallos: 

"_Aoi a bhfuil fáilte roimhe, mo cara_.  You're welcome."

Cerallos can almost feel the warmth projected in her simple statement.


To Skáth:

"Indeed I do know Gealach.  He is an occasional guest lecturer at the Academy in Tearmann where I studied, and of course he also teaches sometimes at the _Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir_, the Warder School, there."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

You are indeed at the second door from the right.  The other doors are all closed, but none are barred.  No sounds are heard from behind them.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 20, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will take a look in the farthest right room.  "Is everybody ready?"


----------



## draven14 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos gives his staff a quick jab on the floor and says "You bet."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The door opens into a small alcove (about 6x6 feet) the same size and shape as the one from whence you rescued Dílis.  As the light shines in, it glistens off the ice covering the back wall.  Under the thin layer of ice you notice numerous holes, each about a half an inch in diameter.

There is nothing apparant (besides the holes) of interest in the room.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I'm sure that those ice covered holes must indicate something, but what?"  Gavril shakes his head, "Perhaps another door will prove more informative."


----------



## draven14 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"I hope it's not a frozen booby trap."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

"All the more reason to close this one and move on quickly."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

A quick examination of each of the five rooms reveals exactly the same - unbarred doors leading to tiny cubicles with numerous holes carved into the back walls (which are covered with thin films of ice).


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Does this leave us with no known way to proceed?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: You have not found any other way to move on, but also have not found Vyl Corrick (or Ille Sorden).


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, for clarity's sake, as far as we know, we've explored all the halls and rooms we've seen so far?  When it is said there is no know way to proceed does that mean for only these 5 rooms or at all?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: 

Everything you've found so far is marked on the last map.  You have explored all of the halls, gone through every doorway or other access you've found - to all appearances sake, you've come to the end of the line.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Well, what now? Was there anything we could have missed?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 22, 2007)

*Béar*

"There must be something else down here...I want to make sure we didn't miss a door."

to Dilis:  You said you attended school...did your studies include art or history?  we have found a painting that we can not make since of.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2007)

*Skath*

"I suggest now that we seem to have cleared each room of it's nasties, let's go back and re-search each, I'd especially like to go to that one area of the cave.  There has to be something we missed in this tunnel or the others."   

Skath is referring to wanting to see the area marked in red


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Yes, there is something about the artwork that seems to elude us. I would like to examine the ends curved passages in the area of the cells as well. Perhaps there is a way forward there."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"I'd be happy to take a look at the painting, but I can't promise any new insight.  My area of study was more the performing arts than the visual.  Still, a fresh set of eyes may see something that tired eyes missed.  Judging by what you've told me, it sounds like you've come to a dead end of sorts.  I agree that a more thorough search seems in order, but I would mention again that this area we're in doesn't seem like the sort of diggings I'd expect from a mine - this passage and the rooms are worked stone rather than rough digging.  Is the rest of this complex finished out like this?  If not, we may want to start our search for further passage here, simply because it's different than the rest.  Of course, if you're certain you've cleared the place, the most efficient way to cover the entire area would be to split up."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2007)

*Skath*

"I think down here we can never be certain of anything and I hesitate to split up."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2007)

OOC: 

OK - I know you guys are looking in.  I've gone about as  far as I'm willing to go in terms of suggestions/direction.  I need one of you action types to take charge and give me a direction to go with descriptions/etc.

It would be in Dílis' character to hop up and head for the painting, but she doesn't know squat about this place - she 'fell asleep' outside and woke up right where she is.

You need to take her to the painting, look for secret doors, stand on your heads and count greasy BB's, or something.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 24, 2007)

*Béar*

to Dilis:  "Let's have a look at that painting and see what you make of it.  Then we should look for further passage from this area."   Béar will lead Dilis and the party south to the painting room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Falling in behind the big warrior, the party makes the short trek back to the Marionette room.  The grizzly remains of the skeletal guardian take the young woman aback temporarily, but she quickly regains her poise and moves to the painting.

"It looks symbolic - somewhat religious - to me.  Neither of the creatures depicted appear quite 'human,' but one is definitely superior to the other.  Have any of you encountered either of these creatures before?

It may be a depiction of some sort of ritual, or it could be instructions for conducting such a ritual, or for something else entirely.  It may also depict the first encounter of the subjugate race with the dominant.  It's very hard to tell without some sort of context to put it in."


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 25, 2007)

*Béar*

"That IS more than we knew about the painting.  But, I say that about does it for the academic lesson.  Let us scour the rest of this place for our "lost passage."


----------



## draven14 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Mike, remind me again, is this painting actually painted on the wall, or is it merely hanging on it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: It is painted directly on the wall, much like a 'real world' cave painting.


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 26, 2007)

*Béar*

to Garvil:

You said you thought a way forward may be down the hall to the five rooms?  Let us have a look and see if we can get through.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Yes, let us see what we can find. I can't help thinking that there is more yet to this place."


----------



## draven14 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"I agree, too many strange things and too heavily protected for this to be it."


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 28, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  If nobody objects, Béar will lead the party back to the 5-door-area to scour for something we missed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

After more than an hour of searching, Gavril notices an irregularity in the back wall of the second room from the left.  It's possible there's a way through, but he finds no obvious way to open it.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2007)

*Gavril*

Just at the point of giving up in frustration and abandoning the quest in favor of pursuing the lady, Gavril notes the irregularity in the wall. Gathering the others he says, "I found something odd here. I'm not sure how to open it, but there is definately something funny about the wall here."  He probes about for loose stones or protrustions or other mechanisms that might open the wall.


----------



## draven14 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Good eye Master Gavril."  Cerallos joins him in searching for an opening.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2007)

*Skath*

"WOW!!!  Nice catch, Gavril."  Skath will aid in looking for a "release".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Dílis casually strolls over and peers into one of the 1/2 inch diameter holes that cover the back wall of the chamber floor to ceiling.  

"I wonder what these holes are.  It's hard to see into them, but there must be something back there.  I seem to remember something happening to them when I was locked in the other chamber.  If I could only recall . . .  No, it's no good.  Strange, my memory's usually very reliable."


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 31, 2007)

*taking matters into my own hands*

"I'll open this door.  We don't need a handle."

Béar will push against the hidden door with all of his might.

3d6=13 to strength check


----------



## arkansasdave (Mar 31, 2007)

OOC:  I'm sure that didn't work.

IC:  Béar will back up, embarrassed, and try again.

3d6=10 to strength check.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Much to Béar's chagrin, neither of his attempts prevails against the very solid stone doorway.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 1, 2007)

*Skath*

"Gavril, would you bring  your lantern a little closer to these holes in the wall? Something is familiar..."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Certainly."  Gavril holds the light out for a better look.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

As Skáth and Gavril maneuver the light so that the little man can peer into the holes, he finally gets a good look into the back of one.  There is a colored stone in the back of the hole - a tiny blue gem reflects the lantern light back at the tiny _Faeborn_.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2007)

*Desaigh*

"I've got an idea - everyone clear the room and let me close myself in.  We already know that even if I can't get myself out, the door can be opened from the outside.  I'm thinking the false wall will only open if the door is closed.  However, if something untoward happens, only one of us will be caught up in it."  He gives a shrug that manages to convey wry humor, even without being able to see his face.  "Besides, I don't really fancy being stuck in such a small room with any of you for company."  He turns to Dílis. "If I knew you better, my lady, I might not object to being stuck with _you_ . . ."


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 1, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  see the post below


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Dílis rolls her eyes at Desaigh.  "Not even if I knew your face was as pretty as your body."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2007)

OOC: I'll give everyone a couple of hours to chime in, then proceed with the plan.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 1, 2007)

*Béar*

"I do not like the idea of you being stuck in this room by yourself if the plan goes bad.  One of us should stay with you--anything could come out of that doorway and surround you and the rest of us be stuck in the hallway.  I volunteer myself."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Desaigh and Béar herd everyone else out of the small room and close the door.

(From the Outside)

The bar swivels down and latches securely into the bracket.  The members of the party who remain outside the room wait in silence for about five minutes, and the bar swivels back up to it's upright position.  The door swings open, revealing the bemused faces of Béar and Desaigh.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

(From the Inside)

For Béar Only:

[sblock]The door closes, and the two people in the room feel more than a little crowded - this small room was obviously intended for one person only.

The holes in the back wall light up - at first, one at a time, then in increasing numbers and in a swirling pattern.  Béar feels his willpower being drained, hears a voice in his head spouting foul sounding words and sounds.  He reels, feeling his independent thought being drained, his will being sapped.  He sees images of foul sacrifice, both animal and human; he feels the call to worship, feels himself succumbing to the force of personality behind the call.  Just as he believes he can't fight the call to worship the force behind these images any further, an image of his Queen appears in his head.  He sees himself saving her life in battle (she fights with the troops rather than 'leading from behind'), standing beside her at court, guarding her in the face of many perils.  These images give him the strength to resist the evil will seeking to invade his mind, and to survive with his own personality intact.

_*Somehow, even in the midst of all the chaos of the attack on his will, the warrior notices that one of the holes in the wall does not light up - about nine feet up and close to the east wall of the room, the break in the pattern of lights is noticeable to him.  Perhaps it was this irregularity in the pattern that enabled him to fight off the call to worship whatever power engendered these images to form in his head . . .*_

As his will slowly becomes entirely his own once more, Béar becomes aware of a bemused looking Desaigh moving to the bar securing the door from the inside.  He fails to raise the bar, and begins beating on the door from the inside.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

(From the Outside):

After about five minutes, the party hears someone beating on the door to the small chamber from the inside.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2007)

*Skath*

"Sounds like they are ready to come out.  We need to get the bar up!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

Waiting at the bar, Gavril immediately raises it and pulls his sword just in case.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 2, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar stumbles forcefully out of the room.  Anticipating the coming questions, Béar will hold up his hand as to say "_don't talk to me for a second_."  He leans against the hallway wall and gathers himself.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 3, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will relay what happened to him in the room.  Making sure to remember the part about the one hole that didn't light up.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: [sblock]Upon hearing this Gavril will be wary of Desaigh and Dílis not wanting to be the victim of human sacrifice himself. Outwardly, he will not change his behavior toward them.[/sblock]

"How very strange. I take it that under this mental assualt you did not try to break though or open the walls?"


----------



## draven14 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I'm a bit confused, could someone explain if I missed something?  :\


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2007)

OOC:

All players are now free to read the 'For Béar Only' spoiler in Post #616, this thread (this is the description of Béar's experience in the room).


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 4, 2007)

*Béar*

"There is something about that hole that didn't light up.  It must be another part of the riddle to this place."  Béar will inspect the single hole in the wall.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Béar's tall, but even he'll have some trouble looking into a hole that's nine feet off the ground.  Maybe he could sit on Skáth’s shoulder for a change!


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 4, 2007)

OOC:  Duh!  scratch that.   

IC:  Béar will suggest that Skath fly up and take a peek into that hole.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2007)

*Skath*

"Hmm.  As long as nothing is going to come flying out of there like a dart or poison gas...."

Skath will fly up and inspect the area.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Assuming he manages to get the lantern high enough and oriented to shine into the hole in question, Skáth peers cautiously into the space.  At the back of this hole, the light reveals a metal stud rather than the quartz chip that occupies all the others.  This hole is only a half inch in diameter, and is about 6 inches deep, so getting to the stud to manipulate it in any way may be problematic.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 5, 2007)

*Béar*

"I wonder if that hole is a switch of some kind?  It could open a door, or it could be another trap."

To Desaigh:  "Will you let Skath use one of your arrows to try to trip the switch?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2007)

*Gavril*

"That seems a strange and difficult to reach place to hide a trap. I'd be inclined to see what you can do with it. You are welcome to one of my crossbow bolts of that would help. I think with the arrowhead removed it might allow you to do more than simply push the stud."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 5, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will inspect the other holes near the one missing the stone.  Is there anything different in depth or anything else that stands out?

Skath will take the "arrow"  offered and see if he can do anything with it, pushing and prodding to feel what may be inside.  Maybe the gem has fallen?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

OOC:

Sorry - I posted that Deasaigh offered up one of the black arrows found after the fight with the Mantis Men rather than one of his own, but got kicked offline before the post could go through.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

As he pokes and prods with the crossbow bolt,  Skáth feels the metal stud at the back give a bit.  A low rumbling preceeds movement as the back wall of the room receeds about three and a half feet, revealing a set of stairs leading down and to the north.


----------



## draven14 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "Ha ha, excellent work gents! Thank you Master Skath."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Very nice."  He gestures at the stairs. "In the absence of any other direction to proceed I say we take the stairs."


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 6, 2007)

*Béar*

"Agreed.  Let's go."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2007)

*Skath*

"I can't but wonder how is this a practical lever.  Only a giant, even larger than ours," looking at Bear, "would be able to reach that hole.  I don't want to meet him along our journey.  That all said, let's continue down the stairs."


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 9, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar gladly takes the first step into the darkness.  "Gavril, please hand up the lantern."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril gets the lantern and responds to Skathe. "Perhaps they have a special tool for this? I can think of several pole arms that might serve to reach the lever."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

As the party descends, it becomes apparant that this area is of completely different workmanship than the majority of the mine system - it's even different than the better worked area of the small cubicles.

The stairs are smooth obsidian rather than crudely chipped flint, and present a sharp contrast even to the much better worked stone of the 'cubicle area.'

The stairs begin by going down and to the northeast (the same direction in which the door opened), then curve around to a northern orientation.  The total length of the stairs is a little more than 30 feet.  At the bottom, they open into a larger area (the extent of which is not defined by the circle of lantern light).  The lantern light does reveal that the floor and walls of the area are smooth obsidian, worked just as finely as the stairs - seams are all perfectly flush, etc.  The area revealed by the lantern light is empty.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will slowly enter the room (still with the lantern) and hug the left wall.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, is this area peculiarly cold as the other was?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC: 

Sorry, I should have addressed this!  It is indeed just as cold here as 'upstairs.'  However, the pervasive ice of the upper level is not present here - the obsidian is dry as well as smooth, and polished to a high sheen in the lantern light.

IC:

Béar begins moving around the area to the left.  The moving lantern light shortly reveals an opening in the south wall, and the fact that the west wall of the room is not so far away from the stairs as it seemed in the ominous darkness of the underground.

The opening in the south wall reveals a set of stairs leading up, at a much steeper angle than the ones via which the party entered.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 11, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar relays the new information:  "I have found another set of stairs.  They seem to lead back up to one of the other rooms."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Let's get a better sense of this room and what might be lurking out there in the shadows before we venture back up."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 11, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will fly ahead just out of the lanterns light and listen and look for any discernable sights or sounds other than our lovable party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC:  There is definitely more in the room - I'll post a description tomorrow morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

For Skáth Only:

[sblock]A stone altar stands near the far wall, in front of a portal of silver metal with the appearance of polished steel.  To either side of the portal are braziers set back in the wall, each residing in an alcove.  A corpse lies on his back on top of the altar.  The corpse is not of the race generally inhabiting this place - he is human.  He matches the description of Vyl Corruck - six feet tall, white hair, black satin robes embroidered wtih strange sigils in silver thread.  Both of his hands are wrapped around the hilt of a dagger which protrudes from his stomach.

In front of the portal lies another corpse - one familiar to Skáth.  It is the body of Illé Sorden, from the Wickshine's Last Inn.  In the dim light filtering through the room from the lantern (well, dim to Skáth's enhanced vision - pitchy black to the other members of the party) it is plain that he was attempting to open the portal by inserting a brick inscribed with strange runes into a recepticle in the floor.  There are scorch marks on the floor, and Ser Sorden's hands and arms are terribly burned all the way up to the elbow.  There is a bag lying on the floor close by.

OOC: Mike - if Skáth chooses to describe the room, just indicate that everyone should read this spoiler (or copy and paste it into your post).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will quickly return to the party,   "We have a problem."  

OCC - Everyone read the previous spoiler please.

"This is what it all comes down to.  The previous "traps"  were nothing compared to this.  Everyone be on your guard and lets all think through our actions and please no one do anything without first telling all of us and secondly, allowing the party to discuss that action."


----------



## draven14 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Nazzis, I hate these guys.*

"Oh great, here we go again. Rest assured, I'll notify everyone of my actions!"  Cerallos feels a bit of shame with this statement.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

OOC: As I undersrand it, everyone is in the SW corner in the lamplight.

IC:

"If no one objects, I'd like to see if my belongings are in the sack Skáth described."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I think just getting the bag should be safe enough, but let me ask Skate a question or two before you go out there. Is there a light source around either corpse? I fallen torch or lantern?"


----------



## draven14 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"I might could reach the bag with my staff or javelin."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 13, 2007)

*Skáth*

"I saw no source of light, that I could make out at least, why do you ask?"

OCC - Mike, that is correct?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Maybe the traps we've encountered and the corpses here are gettting to me. It would be logical for the people here to use light this deep underground. If they didn't then perhaps there is a good reason not too. I thought perhaps the light was causing the melting earlier. I wouldn't want it to trigger something else here. Given our crispy friend I'm loath to use the braziers, but I would be curious if they appear to have been used recently."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The braziers would be a logical source of light.  The char on the floor and the burns on Sorden's arms appear to emanate not from the braziers but from the brick he's holding, which is partially inserted into the hole in the floor in front of the portal (which appears to be sized to fit the brick).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

OOC: 

The party moves to the area of the altar and the portal (DM decision, since that seems to be where the action is.  I'll go ahead and reveal that no traps will be set off merely by being in the area . . . ).

IC:

"There was something . . . a brick in the hearth of the Wickshine's Last Inn . . . it disappeared the night of the attack.  Illé Sorden must have taken it with him when he fled the inn during the attack."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 14, 2007)

*Skáth*

OCC - Mike, I don't remember a brick disappearing at the Wickinshire, was this common knowledge?  Maybe I just forgot, I am nearly as old as you, Mr almost 40.  

"Well, what now?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Okay, with a few more details I say we light the braziers and see if we can get some warmth and light in here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike, I don't remember a brick disappearing at the Wickinshire, was this common knowledge?  Maybe I just forgot, I am nearly as old as you, Mr almost 40.




OOC:

Scott's getting there before me!

I didn't roll well enough on anyone's  PER check for you guys to notice the brick (or that it was missing) back then.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Scott's getting there before me!
> 
> I didn't roll well enough on anyone's  PER check for you guys to notice the brick (or that it was missing) back then.




OOC: Don't remind me! Two weeks to middle age!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2007)

*Old men*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Don't remind me! Two weeks to middle age!





OCC - when did we get so old, seems like yesterday we were all in the guest house, playing and having cocktails...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2007)

OOC: Hey a cocktail sounds good. I'll have a Geritol and Prune juice on the rocks.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 16, 2007)

*Béar*

"I don't like the idea of being in the dark...let's light those braziers."

OOC:  assuming Béar can take the candle out of the lantern, he will use it to light them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The lamp/lantern is an oil burner with a wick rather than a candle (which wouldn't give nearly the light).

However, as the party has been talking the newest addition apparantly decided she couldn't wait to get her gear back.  She's gone over and opened the sack.  With a sigh of satisfaction, she straps a backsword (looks like a 'real world' chinese saber) to her back, along with a scabarded, shorter chopping/blocking blade (a falcata).  She also pulls a small travelling harp from the sack, and a backpack.  From the backpack, she pulls out flint and tinder which she offers to the big warrior.

With words of thanks, she returns her borrowed weapons to their original owners.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 16, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar takes the flint, lights the tender, and lights the braziers.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 17, 2007)

**

Congratulations, Jeremy!!!!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2007)

*Gavril*

The swordsman quips softly, "Ah I love a woman who knows what she's after and isn't afraid to take it."  With the increased light, he begins to examine the room more carefully, in particular the corpse on the altar.


----------



## draven14 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Cool, thanks Mike! Yep, we're expecting our second child! Ahhhhhh! Crazy stuff!

 Cerallos will remain motionless for the moment only carefully observing the room and his surroundings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Without touching the alter (or anything else), Gavril and the rest of the party discover the following:

The corpse matches the description of Vyl Corruck.  It is wearing some sort of ceremonial robes - black with silver runes of some sort embroidered on the sleeves and chest.

The braziers are set in carved-out portions of the wall.  Each is a shallow bowl of beaten bronze one foot across and four inches deep at its deepest, its inner surface stained with soot.  They fit snugly into hollows in the obsidian.  Above each of the braziers, carved into the obsidian walls, is another hollow lined with copper.  The bottom of each of these 'bowls' of copper is actually exposed to the hollow in which the brazier below it sits.  Each of the top 'bowls' has a 'ring around the tub' verdigris mark.  Above each of the top 'bowls' there is a hole in the obsidian wall.  

OOC: See the (very crude) drawing below.  Note that the gap at the bottom of the 'Bowl' is a gap in the obsidian, not in the copper bowl resting inside of it.

The portal is round, almost 10 feet in diameter, and forged of a single piece of steel.  There is a noticeable seam between the wall and the portal, but it is less than an eighth of an inch wide.

The alter is not made of obsidian (like the room itself) but of a single piece of milky white stone (it's surface currently stained with runnels of dried blood).  At each corner, carved from the stone, is a small winged gargoyle squatting on its haunches.  There are some strange runes carved into the side of the alter, matching the runes observed on the hearthstone currently held in the charred hands of Ser Sorden (on the floor).  While the language is strange, the letters are recognizable:

_Lycren-tha d'Rn'grn-krol cint ravryn,
Se'R'brinjer se'tor d'Rn'grn-krol,
Kri slafen te kri urkryn,
Skaldy, mogrn, te oty uxen plye,
Lox lenna blut geryn Lycren,
D'cron-vert-krol d'Lyrcren-tha._

The knife protruding from Vyl Corruck's abdomen is of fine steel, with a rawhide wrapped wooden hilt.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2007)

*Skath*

"Hmm..  OK, it looks like Vyl Corruck was sacrificed by Ser Sorden.  I wonder what made Vyl sacrificial worthy?  Can anyone make out what the words mean?

word meaning (1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=4)
"I think it is gnomish"


----------



## draven14 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Mike, Cerallos wouldn't know that language would he?

  Hoping to not seem too disrespectful, "No disrespect intended, but I've got dibs on that knife."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

No one in the party is familiar with the language - it's rhythms strike a familiar chord with each of you, but you can't grasp the meaning at all.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 19, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will examine the brick and the body of Sorden...He will look but not touch.  "I don't know what would make him worthy of sacrafice, but this brick also seems to be of importance."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The brick lies next to a hole in the floor of the same shape and size - it certainly looks as though it is meant for the brick to be inserted into the hole.  Around the hole are runes of the same sort as those inscribe on the brick and on the altar.  In fact, close inspection reveals that the runes around each of the four sides of the hole, and on the bottom of the hole, correspond to the runes on five of the six sides of the brick (the sixth side of the brick is, of course, not available for inspection without picking it up).

Sorden's body is splayed out on the floor on its back, its feet about two feet from the hole and its head pointed away from the hole (toward the altar).  Its arms are splayed out above its head.  The face, chest, and arms of the corpse are charred down to the bone.

This is all you can determine without touching _something_.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Just a speculation, but it seems that the brick is a key of some sort. Put it in the hole with the wrong rune up or is it down and you get cooked." Gavril examines the brick to see what the visible runes are.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

The sixth side of the brick is blank - probably the side that was exposed when it was part of the hearth at the Wickshine's Last Inn.  With his practice at reading old texts, Gavril can tell that the runes on the brick are definitely of the same language as the ones on the altar.  They correspond exactly to the ones carved into the insides of the hole.

Looking over his shoulder, Dílis says "I believe you're right, it looks to be a key.  And it seems obvious that the blank side would go up - that's the only way all the other runes on the brick line up with the runes in the hole.  We must be missing something."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2007)

*Skath*

"Well, I'm not touchin' anything without one of us feeling we know what is going on here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"Someone should examine the bodies more carefully - there could be clues there."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Yes there is clearly more to the story. If he put the brick in correctly, why did he get fried. Was his scrifice not good enough? I guess there is nothing for it, but to examine the bodies." Gavril steps over to the crispy fellow and begins to look for clues using the point of a dagger. He'll cut open any pockets or pouches.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 21, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will look at the man on the alter, looking through his pockets, and looking for runes on the dagger?  maybe?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

On the corpse of Ille Sorden, Gavril finds little.  A belt pouch with 50 Silver Pieces and a dagger are belted to his waist.  Any papers or other 'delicate' items he carried would have been destroyed in the blast that obviously took his life.

The corpse of Vyl Corruck is another matter.  While rifling through the pockets, Béar finds a piece of paper with some notations on it.  The knive in his stomach does indeed have a few runes marked on the blade - plainly of the same origin as those on the altar, the brick, and the hole.  He has nothing else of value, though the ceremonial robes covering his otherwise plain clothing might bring a little cash due to their workmanship and the silver thread with which the runes are sewn.

The paper appears to be torn from a journal, and on it is written the following:

_His first servants long buried,
Those missionaries of his will,
Again they sleep and again they wait.
Fire, smoke, and steam make the call,
Where fresh blood the faithful offer,
For the true words of the first.

My research indicates clearly the order necessary to open the portal and wake him.  First the sacrifice, then the key, then the braziers.  I cannot wait to offer him my service - I'm certain to be first amongst the new order of his faithful, once he revives me from my first death.  All of the struggle and uncertainty have finally paid off!_


----------



## draven14 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 OOC: Ok scratch this, I didn't see these recent posts before posting this! Sorry.


"Do you think anything will be set off if we merely search the bodies?"  
   Cerallos remains still with both hands resting on his quarterstaff. "I could see the body on the alter setting something off before the poor fella on the floor. What's everyone's opinion?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 23, 2007)

*Béar*

Trying to hide his embarrassment:

"Well gents, It looks as though Vyl Corruck was attempting to release some entity and expecting it to resurrect him.  I hope he had the order wrong...according to him, I completed the ritual by lighting the braziers."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

After a few minutes have passed with no one saying anything to fill the silence following the big warriors remark, Deasaigh shifts his bow (arrow knocked) to his right hand and moves to the brick, quickly making comparisons between the markings on each side and those in the hole.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 26, 2007)

*Béar*

To Desaigh:  What do you make of this?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

"Looks like it goes in like this . . ."

Deasaigh turns the brick and drops it into the hole.  Then, in a move so quick and so unexpected that the party can do nothing but watch in horror, he pivots and raises his bow.  A smooth draw to his cheek, and there is no measurable interval between his release and the slap of arrow into flesh.

Béar looks down in numb fascination at the fletchings of the arrow sticking out from his stomach.  The 3 foot shaft penetrated all the way through his stomach and into the corpse of Vyl Corruck lying on the table behind him, pinning him temporarily to the altar.

As the big warrior's blood begins to pool on the altar, Deasaigh quickly notches another arrow and stands with his back to the portal.

OOC: Béar is stunned and near to death - some first aid would be good about now.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will go over to the big warrior yelling, "Someone get that bow away from him!!!!"

OCC - Mike I am swamped right now.  If you want to roll for me I am OK with that, otherwise, I hope to have some time tonight.  I want to apply first aid and do a heal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

As the diminutive healer moves to his friend, Deasaigh speaks.

"I regret the necessity of all this, but a new sacrifice was needed.  Please don't force me to harm another of the party."

It is difficult to tell due to the long sash covering his face, but Deasaigh actually does sound regretful.  This does nothing to interfere with his skillful cover of the party with that deadly bow, however.  It is a certainty that the first to move will be attacked before he can reach the archer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth begins binding Béar's wounds, carefully stabilizing the arrow as he does so.  Recognizing the necessity of healing as the arrow is removed, he calls for aid.

"I'll need someone strong to draw the arrow as I heal the damage from it's withdrawal.  Quickly, before he bleeds out."


----------



## draven14 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 I thought we are rather close together, when did we go spread out as to where Longbow could have us all covered?    

 "What the...  What are you doing?"  Cerallos' face turns to anger and with his face paint, it creates a rather intimidating image. Cerallos remains still but looks for any opportunity to strike.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC:

The party is loosely grouped in the northern part of the room.  Gavril is kneeling at the body of Ille Sorden, Dílis at his side.  Béar went to the altar to examine the body of Vyl Corruck.  The rest are gathered in the lantern light and for the most part have not indicated any specific action.

Deasaigh was able to 'get the drop' on the party due to the lack of expectation of such an action from a member of the group.  He's backed against the metal door at the north wall, with the entire group in front of him.  He can cover the entire group precisely because of their proximity to one another.


----------



## draven14 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 So is it feasible then that one of us could dive into the darkness and not be seen once there?  

 "Listen Longbow, don't get excited, I'm going to help our friend ok?"
 Cerallos doens't move until Judas gives the ok.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

OOC:

Possible, but it's likely he'd get off a shot before the darkness concealed that person.

IC:

"I'm not excited, and if you wish to help Béar that's fine.  I judge that the fresh blood on the altar will be sufficient to open the portal momentarily, and you'll be rid of me.  Just don't make any sudden moves before I'm gone."

Deasaigh keeps the bowstring taut and the group well covered.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril stands, his hands apart and making no sudden moves. "Well, this is an interesting turn of events. Why won't you be cooked like the last fellow who tried that," he says with a gesture toward the crispy corpse.  He takes a step away from the others. "Please see to our warrior friend Skathe."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

"You'll be moving back to the group, please.  I'd really rather not shoot another of you, Master Gavril, but I will if you force my hand."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

At that moment, the round metal portal behind Deasaigh hisses, and begins to roll aside into the wall.  Unfortunately for the party, Deasaigh was expecting this and is not distracted by it for an instant.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2007)

*Gavril*

With a smile Gavril says, "Shoot if you must, but I plan to stay here. Your way is open, why trouble yourself with us?"  He shrugs, "Why turn on us at all. Had you said you had some knowledge of the portal we'd have like as not volunteered some blood to see what was beyond the door."  

[sblock]Gavril being either too cocky or too stupid doesn't wish to be ordered about, especially not with a woman watching. He does however, get ready to put everything he's got into dodging a shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Deasaigh*

The way clear behind him, Deasaigh steps carefully back through the portal.  As he moves, he speaks:

"Master Corruck misunderstood not only the sequence of events for opening the portal, but also the nature of the sacrifice, I think.  My understanding is that is must be an unwilling sacrifice of another - there's little room for altruism in the service of what lies beyond.  My suggestion is that you not attempt to follow - even if one of you decides to sacrifice another of your party, you'd not find what lies through here . . . pleasant."

Once through, he moves to one wall of the corridor revealed and bumps something with his shoulder.  The portal begins sliding closed.

Anyone wishing to follow him has one action to do so before the portal is closed.  Deasaigh continues to train his bow on the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

OOC:

My assumption is that Cerallos is drawing the arrow as Skáth heals the damage (this would be happening as Gavril and Deasaigh are speaking/moving about).

I took the liberty of rolling the Heal check for Skáth (Mike, I hope the actions I posted for him are in line for what you'd have wanted).  Béar has 5 BODY and is no longer in immediate danger of dying.  Cerallos now holds Deasaigh's bloody arrow.  However, due to the severe nature of the wound, I'm going to rule that the big man is STUNned for another turn.  Skáth passed out temporarily from the strain of Healing.  That leaves Gavril, Cerallos, Dílis and Athelstan able to act and enter the portal if they wish.  Neither Dílis nor Athelstan move toward the portal.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2007)

*Skath*

Oh well, Skath would have loved to fly through the portal to see what was going on if Bear is now out of danger but this is difficult if he is passed out.  Oh well the company here is better than on the other side of the portal.

OCC - Thanks, Mike, your actions were great!!!


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 27, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Excellent chain of events everybody!  That was cool    

IC:  Béar tries to stand, bracing himself with his hand on the alter.  His hand slides across the stone in the fresh blood, losing balance, he falls back to his knees.  Béar growls in pain and stumbles back to a sit, looking at his blood stained hand.

Béar looks at Gavril and Cerallos:  "What just happened?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2007)

*Gavril*

A look passes over Gavril's face, one of serious consideration, but in the end he gives a hearty laugh and a jaunty wave to the departing Deasaigh. "Farewell sir, I hope you find what you are looking for beyond the portal, but I suspect given the nature of the entry that it shall find you. Be careful what you wish for."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2007)

*Gavril*

Turning to his remaining companions, Gavril addresses Béar. "It seems Deasaigh stabbed us in the back when he shot you in the chest. I guess service to the queen was not enough for him. He has choosen to seek some dark prize beyond the portal on his own."  He looks at the big man and the fallen fae with concern. "It is of no matter, he is gone and I for one have no desire to scarifice a friend or be a scrifice, so let us attend to what does matter. How are you? What can we do for our diminutive healer?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bear*

"I believe our small friend passed out from helping me.  I am certainly thankful for his quick actions.  I believe I have done all that I can do for the time being.  Let's gather our find and back to the surface."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2007)

*Once More . . .*

Skáth rouses in short order - major healing is seriously tiring.  While it takes a few minutes, he's soon feeling OK to fly and ready to get up to his usual mischief.

Dílis moves on Béar's suggestion and, settling her gear into place, takes a few tentative steps toward the door to the south.  When no one moves with her immediately, she stops and looks back at the group.  Her silence definitely comes across as respect for the emotional impact on the group due to the betrayal of one of their own.

Athelstan stands and looks around in bemusement - he seems to have been taken completely off guard by the entire turn of events and is completely out of his element right now.  It may take some prompting to get him moving . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2007)

*Skath*

"I'm more than ready to get out of this god forsaken place."  Skath will willingly lead the party back to the surface.


----------



## arkansasdave (Apr 29, 2007)

*Béar*

walking over to Athelstan, the big man addresses the green man:   "It is time to go.  Let's move.  Do you need to be carried?  Gavril will be happy to help you!"

Béar waits to see if there is a reaction to his bad joke...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2007)

*Athelstan*

Athelstan shakes off his bemusement and begins making his way back to the surface with the rest of the party, a slight smile on his face.

The small group emerges from the mine shaft to the light of a sultry mid-morning, and stands looking at each other.

"Well, what do we do now?"


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril begins removing his cold weather clothes as they return once more to the heat of the surface. "Well, I suppose technically, we did what we came for. We know what happened to Corruck and the miners so we can report. Explaining what happened with Deasaigh may be a little more complex." Turning to Dilis he asks, "Can you shead any more light on Ille Sorden and what he was trying to acomplish?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"As I mentioned, he was supposedly attempting to resurrect the worship of an evil deity from this land's distant past.  The queen asked me to investigate him and learn what I could, but to stop him at all costs.  I can only assume that whatever is on the other side of that door either is the deity or has something to do with it.  The queen was also pursuing other avenues of inquiry - it's possible she's learned more by now."


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

After an unusual silent period Gavril suggests, "Well, there seems to be nothing down there worth saving. I suggest we fire the timbers and see if we can collapse the entrance. I don't think that will stop a god from getting out, but it might at least slow things down."


----------



## draven14 (May 2, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "That sounds like a good idea. I think we pretty much exhausted every avenue down there and considering what all happened, we're lucky to be alive...no thanks to that 2 faced Longboe of course. Do you suppose he was under some sort of spell to do that? I guess it's of no consequence now..."

 "How are you doing now, Master Bear?"


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will wait for Bear to answer, then tell him, "I will heal you more after we rest, I am just too pooped to do any more activity today.  I third the motion to collapse the entrance.  I would prefer if no one ever stumbled upon/or from that place again."


----------



## arkansasdave (May 2, 2007)

*Béar*

To Cerallos:  "I am fine, considering the extra 'limb' that veiled, twofaced, dung breathed, pot marked, wart nosed, ****head gave me.  I look forward to our next meeting."

To everybody:  "Agreed.  We have done all we can do here.  We will report to the Queen as soon as possible."

To Gavril:  "In your oppinion, how much is the dagger and robe going to fetch us?"

to the GM:  [sblock]  in post 706, i said that we "gather our find".  i was refering to the dagger and the robe.  that probably wasn't as clear as it could have been. [/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (May 2, 2007)

*Béar*

To Skath:  "Thank you sir.  I know that you will do what you can, when you can.  And thank you, again, for saving my life."


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath having never had anyone thank him for saving his life, let alone such a big warrior type.  He doesn't quite know what to do with that comment.

Skath looks at Bear and says, "I didn't save your life, don't be silly."


----------



## draven14 (May 3, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos chimes in, "Certainly you did Master Skath, why would you think different?"


----------



## arkansasdave (May 5, 2007)

*Béar*

"I believe our friend does not like to boast.  It matters not.  We know what he is capable of."


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]What do I need to do to appraise the items?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2007)

*Back Into the Light*

For Scott Only:

[sblock]No one in the party has any sort of Knowledge Skill related to value appraisal.  I can roll an INT check (at significant penalty) for a chance to have a very general idea of value - of course, if I roll badly for you, it's possible you'd have either an inflated or depreciated idea.  The safe course (but possibly out of character) would be to admit to having no idea and picking up some KS skill when you get a chance to spend Character Points.  The risky choice would be for me to roll for you and try to bluff your way through . . . just let me know![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

[sblock=For the DM] Go ahead and roll then I'll decide just how confidently to share the result. Gavril is smart enough to know his limitations, but egotistical enough to give an answer anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2007)

*Back Into the Light*

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]Gavril thinks the robes are probably very valuable - probably 50 Silver Pieces or so.  The knife is of good workmanship, but not really worth much more than a few Silvers (about 5).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I'd have to say that the robe is quite valuable if we could get the stains out of course. I'll set Diddious to work on it. The knife not so much, but it is a good knife. Perhaps as much as 55 silvers for the whole thing." He shurgs. "Of course I've never been much of a trader or merchant. They could be worth more or a lot less."  

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]I'd guess they defered to Gavril on this issue because of his wardrobe and familiarity with weapons. In that sense he most likely would know a little about the value of such things, but of course the game doesn't really offer that. Nor should it given that I didn't pay for it. But I do understand their logical reasoning.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2007)

For Scott:

[sblock]Yeah, it's tough to put together a character in an entirely point based system that accurately reflects a broad range of background skills.  I thought about putting together a list of some marginally useful skills and handing out a few points to each player to 'flesh out' their characters, but opted instead to use bonus/penalties to rolls to reflect that.  Thus Gavril's penalty for appraising the value of clothing (which he's not 'trained' to do) isn't quite as steep as Béar's would be (since clothes are of marginal interest to Béar at best).  It's more than a little subjective, but that allows me to tailor things to suit the storyline if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (May 8, 2007)

*Béar*

To the DM:  Mike, where are we, approx, in the Wilderlands?  Just South of Rath Daimhair? Or farther East?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2007)

You are a good ways southeast of Rath Daimhair, actually more south of Tearmann.  Athelstan (who has some Cartography skills) figures you to be 3 to 4 days hard travel southwest of the capital.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 9, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will suggest that the party head toward Tearmann to report to the Queen.


----------



## mleibrock (May 9, 2007)

*Skath*

"Sounds good to me, let's leave this unfriendly hole in the ground!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Dílis echoes the sentiments, indicating that she knows the way to the capitol from here.

"Do we want to take the time to burn out or collapse the entrance to the mine?  Does anyone have the necessary oil or equipment?"


----------



## arkansasdave (May 10, 2007)

*Béar*

To Athelstan:  "Do you have any more potions to set this place ablaze?  I am hard pressed to find a more worthy cause than the colapsing of this hellish place."


To Cerallos:  "Do not forget your rope we used to climb into the hole."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I don't think we'll need much oil to burn those old timbers. We'll need to gather a good bit of dry wood to get it started though and that could be a challenge."


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Does Skath remember seeing only kindling around?


----------



## draven14 (May 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"Thank you Master Bear."  
Cerallos coils up his rope and packs it away.
 "Would the oil from our lantern be enough for the fire?"


----------



## arkansasdave (May 11, 2007)

*Béar*

Assuming that he is in any sort of condition to do heavy lifting, Béar will start collecting firewood.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"I think the oil from the lantern would be sufficient.  I can climb down and douse the timbers at the bottom, then climb out and toss down a torch.  Once they catch, the fire should make its way up quickly enough.  The only possible problem will be the damp - with all the rainfall, things stay pretty well soaked."


----------



## arkansasdave (May 14, 2007)

*Béar*

for the DM

[sblock] Mike, do you think we could "fastforward" burning this place out? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2007)

*Finis*

Perhaps sensing the agreement of the rest of the party, the newest addition to the group quickly follows through on her suggestion.  The timbers catch quickly, orange tongues of flame licking up and adding to the already stifling heat of the surrounding jungle.  The roar and crackle of the flames is periodically accented by the crash of weakening supports falling down into the shaft, and the garish orange glow lights the area long into the night.  The party follows its usual watch schedule, modified slightly by the addition of Dílis.  After camp is set and dinner eaten, she brings out her harp and entertains with the groups requests.  Her already considerable personality is augmented by the combination of very well played music, full stomachs, and the anticipation of a good nights sleep in the wake of a difficult task well completed.

The night passes without event, and the group wakes fairly refreshed and ready for the relatively short journey to the capitol.


----------



## mleibrock (May 15, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike,

Can you give me an updated percentage of how "down" everyone is?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2007)

OOC: I'll try to get that to you this afternoon/evening sometime.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

Making the best of his remaining unmussed wardrobe, Gavril prepares for travel. With several exhortions to Diddious his gear is packed and loaded and he is soon mounted and ready for travel. To Dillis he offers, "Since you have no mount I would be happy to let you ride double with me lady."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Dílis politely declines Gavril's offer with a wink.  "If I begin depending on others to carry me 'round, I'll soon lose the use of my legs!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2007)

*BODY Remaining*

Béar is at 6 of 15 (40%)
Skáth is at 3 of 5 (60%)
Cerallos is at 10 of 15 (66%)
Gavril is at 12 of 17 (70%)


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Ah that explains it. I thought I got the horse because of my limp, but perhaps it was the other way around."


----------



## mleibrock (May 16, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will wake a bit before the party and go to work healing.

Skath is going to heal himself first.

Examine/prep wound - healing skill roll (1d6=4, 1d6=4)

healing body - healing skill roll (1d6=6, 1d6=4)

This should heal 3 points of body.  Easily fully recovering my 2 points down.

Skath will rest until his end damage is recovered and then heal Bear.

healing skill roll for Bear (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=6)  this failed.

Skath will rest and try again.

healing skill roll for Bear (1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=5)

this time he succeeds for damage healed (1d6=2, 1d6=5, 1d6=5)

3 points returned to Bear.

Skath will rest until the end is recovered and ask Gavril, "Would you mind if I ride with you, after the healing I am beat.  I know I'm not as cute as she but I would be very grateful."


----------



## arkansasdave (May 16, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar thanks Skath for the healing grace of the Fae


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2007)

*Heading North*

The party 'mounts up' (a few of you, at least) and turns their faces north for the trek to the capitol.

The first day passes without event, the party mostly silent as they contemplate the events of the past few weeks.  At the end of a long day of travel, you fall quickly into a routine established during your journey to the mine.  Each party member seems to fit naturally into the pattern somewhere.  At first, it is awkward without Deasaigh and Dílis seems out of sorts - she hasn't found her place in the group yet - but she is obviously an accomplished traveller and makes it clear that she is willing to help wherever she's needed.

OOC: 

I'll need a watch order for the night, if you please - Scott, could you do one up just so we don't have to wait for everyone to chime in?


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will take last watch.  As he cooks dinner he will concentrate on preparing a meal that will provide some satisfaction to each party member.  He will ask our newest member what she likes and try his best to provide something similar in taste.  He will also pay close attention this evening to any feelings he gets to feed upon.

As dinner is consumed he will initiate conversation that each member can join in with.  He hopes the meal and conversation will provide some distraction to the feelings of uncomfortableness and begin bonding the new member to the party.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril is only too willing to engage Dílis in converstation. As the meal finishes he says to all, "A fine meal master fey. My compliments to the chef." Rising to check his horse and stretch his legs he says. "We really should set a watch. I'd suggest the following."

Béar 
Cerallos 
Dílis
Gavril
Skáth


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2007)

*Heading North*

Skáth outdoes himself on the coking, and his and Gavril's efforts go a long way toward easing the tension.  By the end of the meal, Dílis is obviously feeling more comfortable about her place in the group.

The first night of the journey back to the capitol also passes without incident, allowing everyone in the party to get some much needed rest.

The party wakes to find the little _fae_ cooking something for breakfast that smells delicious.


----------



## draven14 (May 22, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"You are quite the cook my little grey friend. Thank you for that."
Cerallos gets some paint out of his back and touches up areas of his face paint before raising his hood. He then walks around the perimeter of the camp, taking in the environment and preparing for the day.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2007)

*Gavril*

Taking even more care with his grooming and wardrobe than usual, Gavril seems in a chipper mood this morning. "Ah yes, let us take breakfast and be on our way. I sense it is going to be a wonderful day. I'm eager to see the capital."


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath gratefully accepts the compliments on his cooking.

"I agree, let's get to the capital city."


----------



## arkansasdave (May 23, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar helps pack camp and leads the way toward the capital.  _I look forward to seeing her again.  I hope she will see us personally_.

OOC:  I'm leaving for Italy tomorrow morning.  I'll be out of the country until late June.  I'll try to check in whenever I can, but internet access will probably be extremely limited for me.  Mike, feel free to use Béar as you see fit.  Use him as much or as little as you choose.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 27, 2007)

*Bear*

OOC:  Hey fellas.  I made it to Florence safely.  All is good here.  I ll be able to chec in every 2 or 3 days or so.  Just letting you know.  Later.  -Bill


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2007)

*Michael*

Bill,

Have a great time,  what a cool opportunity!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2007)

OOC:

I'm currently working on a summary of events thus far in the game.  This summary will cover the game from the meeting of the party to arrival at the capital city, and my plan is to both post it here and to e-mail it to all the players.  Should have it done within the next day or so.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2007)

OOC: Excellent, I shall look forward to reading the tale of Gavril's heroic exploits.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 30, 2007)

OOC:  Sounds like a plan Mike.


----------



## arkansasdave (May 30, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> Have a great time,  what a cool opportunity!





Thanks!  Im having the time of my life here.  Ill keep you guys informed if anything cool happens while im here!  later   -bill


----------



## draven14 (May 31, 2007)

*No Cerallos just me*

Yeah Bill, I second Mike L, have a great time there! You're in the one country that I would love to visit one day. That's so awesome you're there, can't wait to hear all about it!

Mike P, the summary thing sound freakin' fantastic! Much need on my part, you know me.
Cool, alright later then!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 4, 2007)

*Michael*

Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know Mike P.  has been laid up in bed, his 40 year old back couldn't take it any more and it fought back.  He said he will try and get the synopsis together soon.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Thanks for the heads up. Hope you get to feeling better soon Mike!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2007)

OOC:

OK, guys - I'm working on the summary (finally).  I think I'm finished with the Wick and the Journey to the Mines, but I've got to go back and pick over some of the info.  The finished result isn't going to be very long, and it's difficult to boil down so many subtle interactions into a few paragraphs.  When I get a few more minutes I'll finish up with the Mines and then post and e-mail.

I would like to say that reading back through those early posts has been _very_ rewarding (I actually did more skimming and spot reading, but it was still worthwhile).  One of the things I noticed is that early on everyone did a great job of posting thoughts for their characters, which went a long way toward fleshing out the characters and hinting at motivations and backgrounds and gave a huge amount of flavor to the game.  That missing piece may be part of the loss of interest happening lately, and it would be cool to see you guys 'get back in touch' with your characters and remember some of why they're doing this in the first place.  In particular, the motif for character motivation seems to have been that each was isolated or cut off from others for compelling reasons, but that each wished to be a part of something larger, to feel again a sense of belonging and community.  Yes, even Deasaigh is driven by this motivation!

You may notice that some of the events in the summary are a little different (or expanded) from the events posted - I took a little license here, mainly because my story arc has had to change somewhat to accomodate characters and their ongoing development, and to accomodate choices you guys have made in the game that I did not predict accurately enough to account for.  I hope you don't mind these minor alterations of history - there aren't many, and most involve tying character backgrounds more fully into the story.

_I'm attempting to bring a couple of other players - Todd and Leif - into the mix, and making every effort to insure that they play characters with the same general philosophies and motivations as the rest of the party has developed.  If they cannot generate characters that will work well with the rest of the group while still providing enjoyment for themselves, I'll 'unask' them.

*I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAVE HISTORY WITH ONE OR BOTH OF THESE GENTLEMEN.  IF THERE ARE ANY OBJECTIONS OR IF YOU FORSEE ANY FRICTION HERE THAT WILL LESSEN YOUR ENJOYMENT, PLEASE SPEAK NOW SO I CAN ADDRESS THESE ISSUES AND TRY TO RESOLVE THEM!   IF YOU'RE UNCOMFORTABLE POSTING WHERE OTHERS CAN SEE YOUR OBJECTIONS, E-MAIL ME OR PHONE AND I'LL KEEP YOUR FEELINGS PRIVATE.  I AM COMMITTED TO THE GAME/PLAYERS WHO'VE BEEN WITH ME FROM THE START, AND HAVE NO INTENTIONS OF SACRIFICING THE CURRENT COOPERATIVE SPIRIT JUST TO BRING IN MORE PLAYERS!* _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2007)

*Here It Is - The Moment You've Been Waiting For!*

Here it is - the Summary at last.  A pretty paltry thing considering the time you had to wait for it, but such is life in the world of work and illness!

Let me know if I've left anything you consider important out - that's entirely possible given the amount of material sifted through.  There are one or two tidbits that will not fit with your recollection of events because I've deliberately changed them - please point anything like that out to me as well so I can make sure I've gotten everything else right.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 14, 2007)

*Skath*

Hey, I know my character is small but really....  I'm not listed as a character.  Where would the party be without me to kill ALL the bad guys AND heal everyone!!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2007)

*Oops & Apologies*

OOC:

My apologies to the diminutive one - I was rushing to get the PDF out before work & should have taken my time (not like a few more hours would have mattered).

I'll amend the PDF and send the new one to everyone's e-mail.  I'll also attach the corrected version to the old post rather than have an incomplete one on ENWorld.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 20, 2007)

*from Italy*

OOC:  Hey guys,  I return from Florence to the comfort of unlimited internet on Sunday.  I will start posting Bear's actions Sunday or Monday.  -Bill


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC:

It'll be good to have you back!  We haven't really done anything in the past month 'cause I've not gotten off my lazy @$$ and put up the first 'City' post.

Hope you're having an awesome time!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2007)

*Moving Threads*

OOC:

Hello everybody!  Time to move threads again - the new thread will also have a new name, and can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199721

Don't forget to subscribe once you find the place (it's been awhile since we changed threads).


----------

